# Makes you wonder.... (paging mAlice!)



## vraiblonde

Jeffrey Epstein Arrested for Sex Trafficking of Minors
					

Jeffrey Epstein is being held at the federal lockup in Manhattan, according to law enforcement sources.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				




_Billionaire pedophile Jeffrey Epstein was arrested for allegedly sex trafficking dozens of minors in New York and Florida between 2002 and 2005, and will appear in court in New York on Monday, according to three law enforcement sources. The arrest, by the FBI-NYPD Crimes Against Children Task Force, comes about 12 years after the 66-year-old financier essentially got a slap on the wrist for allegedly molesting dozens of underage girls in Florida. 

*For more than a decade, Epstein’s alleged abuse of minors has been the subject of lawsuits brought by victims, investigations by local and federal authorities, and exposés in the press. But despite the attention cast on his alleged sex crimes, the hedge-funder has managed to avoid any meaningful jail time, let alone federal charges. *_

Now for the interesting part:









						Jeffrey Epstein - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




_In September 2002, Epstein flew *Bill Clinton*, Kevin Spacey, and Chris Tucker to Africa in his private jet. Flight records show Bill Clinton flew on Epstein's plane 26 times. Epstein's plane has been nicknamed the "Lolita Express" by media due to his conviction and the accusations of sexual involvement with underage girls made against him. _

But wait!  There's more:

_*Trump *said of Epstein in 2002: "I've known Jeff for fifteen years. Terrific guy. He's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side." _

I really hope that's just Trump being Trump and not because he really is tight with this scumbag.  I know all these rich guys run in the same circles, and I hope it's just that.


----------



## vraiblonde

_*NXIVM Satanist Cult leader Keith Raniere convicted for trafficking children from Mexico -- Gillibrand's father, stepmother, Clintons, Schumer all tied to the case. *_


----------



## vraiblonde

Note that these people - the Hollywood rapists and pedos, the big business rapists and pedos - all operated completely unfettered....until Trump took office.

No wonder they're all freaking out and losing their chit.  And it explains a lot.  I figured their overwrought fits were just about money and power, and now it looks like we're talking about a seedy underworld of sex trafficking.


----------



## Yooper

vraiblonde said:


> I really hope that's just Trump being Trump and not because he really is tight with this scumbag.  I know all these rich guys run in the same circles, and I hope it's just that.


Agreed.

Also, fascinating how the WaPo chose to write this up:



> The new charges add a significant new wrinkle to the considerable political and legal saga surrounding Epstein. The wealthy financier —* who counts among his friends President Trump and former president Bill Clinton* — pleaded guilty in 2008 to state charges in Florida of soliciting prostitution in a controversial arrangement that allowed him to resolve far more serious allegations of molesting young girls.


_emphasis mine_









						Jeffrey Epstein taken into custody in New York on new charges related to sex crimes involving minors - The Washington Post
					

The multimillionaire had previously reached an agreement with prosecutors to resolve allegations that he molested dozens of young girls.




					beta.washingtonpost.com
				




So Trump just knew him, but Clinton was a close buddy. Yet Trump gets first billing (WaPo knowing very well that the first name is the one that sticks...).

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## vraiblonde

Yooper said:


> So Trump just knew him, but Clinton was a close buddy. Yet Trump gets first billing (WaPo knowing very well that the first name is the one that sticks...).



Well, Trump is President now so it makes sense he'd be more prominent in the story.  But there's never been any allegation that he was on the Lolita Express, which makes me relieved.

But honestly, all these rich guys hobnob with each other and it doesn't mean they're friends like you and I have friends that we know well.  These people always say, "My dear friend so-and-so..." about people they met one time at a party.  They're social acquaintances, not real friends.


----------



## Hijinx

Epstein may develop a fatal illness before the trial . Maybe a plane crash.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Jeffrey Epstein Arrested for Sex Trafficking of Minors
> 
> 
> Jeffrey Epstein is being held at the federal lockup in Manhattan, according to law enforcement sources.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Billionaire pedophile Jeffrey Epstein was arrested for allegedly sex trafficking dozens of minors in New York and Florida between 2002 and 2005, and will appear in court in New York on Monday, according to three law enforcement sources. The arrest, by the FBI-NYPD Crimes Against Children Task Force, comes about 12 years after the 66-year-old financier essentially got a slap on the wrist for allegedly molesting dozens of underage girls in Florida.
> 
> *For more than a decade, Epstein’s alleged abuse of minors has been the subject of lawsuits brought by victims, investigations by local and federal authorities, and exposés in the press. But despite the attention cast on his alleged sex crimes, the hedge-funder has managed to avoid any meaningful jail time, let alone federal charges. *_
> 
> Now for the interesting part:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffrey Epstein - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _In September 2002, Epstein flew *Bill Clinton*, Kevin Spacey, and Chris Tucker to Africa in his private jet. Flight records show Bill Clinton flew on Epstein's plane 26 times. Epstein's plane has been nicknamed the "Lolita Express" by media due to his conviction and the accusations of sexual involvement with underage girls made against him. _
> 
> But wait!  There's more:
> 
> _*Trump *said of Epstein in 2002: "I've known Jeff for fifteen years. Terrific guy. He's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side." _
> 
> I really hope that's just Trump being Trump and not because he really is tight with this scumbag.  I know all these rich guys run in the same circles, and I hope it's just that.


  I just posted this in politics and didn't see it over here...will go delete it.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Note that these people - the Hollywood rapists and pedos, the big business rapists and pedos - all operated completely unfettered....until Trump took office.
> 
> No wonder they're all freaking out and losing their chit.  And it explains a lot.  I figured their overwrought fits were just about money and power, and now it looks like we're talking about a seedy underworld of sex trafficking.


Yes, this was seeping out a long while ago, and indeed, MAlice was given a lot of crap over it by the resident a-holes.  Looks like there was a lot more to the story and much more.yet to come.  

When people don't want the truth to come out, they will go to extraordinary lengths to make sure it doesn't.


----------



## Midnightrider

For those who are’wondering’


----------



## GregV814

Yeah but rumprider, Clinton’s photoshoots with this guy are banned except in Thailand where child sex is acceptable ... are you still banned in the sex shops in nyc??


----------



## Midnightrider

GregV814 said:


> Yeah but rumprider, Clinton’s photoshoots with this guy are banned except in Thailand where child sex is acceptable ... are you still banned in the sex shops in nyc??




What is so hard about just saying “anyone who committed sex crimes against children should be prosecuted”?
Instead you go full on troll because you are all in over trump. I’m guessing you are forgetting the time trump and Epstein were accused of raping a 13yo.......


----------



## gemma_rae

Mid-Douche bagger said:


> What is so hard about just saying “anyone who committed sex crimes against children should be prosecuted”?
> Instead you go full on troll because you are all in over trump. I’m guessing you are forgetting the time trump and Epstein were accused of raping a 13yo.......


Mid-Douche bagger has a hard time "just saying" anything.


----------



## Midnightrider

gemma_rae said:


> Mid-Douche bagger has a hard time "just saying" anything.


When you don’t have an arguement to make, be a troll. maybe you will get better at it.


----------



## gemma_rae

Mid-Douche bagger said:


> When you don’t have an arguement to make, be a troll. maybe you will get better at it.


Are you "just saying" this? You don't seem to be arguing about anything? Maybe you'll get better at it.


----------



## vraiblonde

So, a couple of things:

The elitist media is going to have a hard time reporting this.  Epstein is one of their own, and his arrest implicates an awful lot of their pets (such as Bill Clinton).  But it also has a very slim tie to President Trump, which they're not going to be able to resist.  If they "report" Epstein as a Trump crony and leave out Clinton...man, will that look suspicious and like they're in on it.  

I have no doubt that Trump and Epstein are social acquaintances and not bosom buddies.  If they were real cohorts we'd have never heard this story and Epstein would still be running little girls with Willie Jeff supplying the Viagra.  

Note that Trump is supposed to be this heinous rapist evil doer....and yet the real rapists are the ones screaming about how much they hate his guts.  AND it's under Trump's watch that they're all getting busted.  So my theory is that because these rich people all run in the same circles and gossip about each other, Trump certainly knows where the bones are buried.  And since he's not really one of them, they were all terrified he'll spill the beans on their illicit activities.....which apparently he did.  

I really don't want to believe that Bill Clinton is a pedophile and child rapist.  I have a low opinion of him and his shitbag wife, but this is really too much.  Because if it's true, that means the media - all of them, even Fox - covered for him and not a single one of them investigated it.  And that's some heinous chit right there.  I know they're all a pack of corrupt amoral pigs, but to cover up child sex trafficking by the President of the United States would mean that we are freaking doomed as a country.


----------



## Midnightrider

vraiblonde said:


> So, a couple of things:
> 
> The elitist media is going to have a hard time reporting this.  Epstein is one of their own, and his arrest implicates an awful lot of their pets (such as Bill Clinton).  But it also has a very slim tie to President Trump, which they're not going to be able to resist.  If they "report" Epstein as a Trump crony and leave out Clinton...man, will that look suspicious and like they're in on it.
> 
> I have no doubt that Trump and Epstein are social acquaintances and not bosom buddies.  If they were real cohorts we'd have never heard this story and Epstein would still be running little girls with Willie Jeff supplying the Viagra.
> 
> Note that Trump is supposed to be this heinous rapist evil doer....and yet the real rapists are the ones screaming about how much they hate his guts.  AND it's under Trump's watch that they're all getting busted.  So my theory is that because these rich people all run in the same circles and gossip about each other, Trump certainly knows where the bones are buried.  And since he's not really one of them, they were all terrified he'll spill the beans on their illicit activities.....which apparently he did.
> 
> I really don't want to believe that Bill Clinton is a pedophile and child rapist.  I have a low opinion of him and his shitbag wife, but this is really too much.  Because if it's true, that means the media - all of them, even Fox - covered for him and not a single one of them investigated it.  And that's some heinous chit right there.  I know they're all a pack of corrupt amoral pigs, but to cover up child sex trafficking by the President of the United States would mean that we are freaking doomed as a country.


Thats funny, it was being reported on every channel first thing this morning. 

Trump knows where the bodies are buried because his cronies helped Epstein get his seeetheart deal the last time around. The connection to trump is just as strong as the one to Clinton. Take your blinders off.


----------



## Yooper

Hijinx said:


> Epstein may develop a fatal illness before the trial . Maybe a plane crash.


Wondering if someone from Chappaqua will get early access to serve him with his suicide note.



vraiblonde said:


> But it also has a very slim tie to President Trump, which they're not going to be able to resist.


Yup. As we are already seeing here in this thread.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## vraiblonde

Christine Pelosi, daughter of Nancy:




By "faves" she's talking about Bill Clinton, that frequent Lolita Express passenger.  If you read the comments, the dumb progs don't seem to understand that (what a surprise).


----------



## vraiblonde

Yooper said:


> Yup. As we are already seeing here in this thread.



I'm not seeing it.  Anyone dumb and rabid enough to try and implicate Trump because of a photo at a social event is on ignore.

They trot these photos out like they mean something, completely ignoring the fact that there are passenger logs that show Bill Clinton on the Lolita Express numerous times.


----------



## Grumpy

One of the prosecutors for this case is Maurene Comey, I see alot of immunity handed out in the future...


----------



## Yooper

Grumpy said:


> One of the prosecutors for this case is Maurene Comey, I see alot of immunity handed out in the future...


There's an interesting dynamic in play here.

Given Alex Acosta's "poor" (euphemistically speaking) handling of Round 1 and the #MeToo movement it will be interesting to see how aggressively this is pursued. I suspect, this will be an aggressive investigation/prosecution.

I find myself in rare agreement with Christine Pelosi (as Vrai posted above). I don't care who's involved; find 'em, prosecute 'em, and whomever is found guilty..., put 'em all in a dark, deep hole for a very long time. As it should have been done the first time around.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy

Yooper said:


> I find myself in rare agreement with Christine Pelosi (as Vrai posted above). I don't care who's involved; find 'em, prosecute 'em, and whomever is found guilty..., put 'em all in a dark, deep hole for a very long time.



As it should be


----------



## Midnightrider

vraiblonde said:


> I'm not seeing it.  Anyone dumb and rabid enough to try and implicate Trump because of a photo at a social event is on ignore.
> 
> They trot these photos out like they mean something, completely ignoring the fact that there are passenger logs that show Bill Clinton on the Lolita Express numerous times.


You aren’t seeing it, but you know exactly what it is, huh?

It’s three separate socsil events and trump’s own claims that he and Epstein are friends and he knows Epstein likes girls really young.

Of course you are one of the most partisan of partisans. Trump can do no wrong and Clinton is the devil.......

BTW, pelosi’s daughter said republicans and democrats. You ignored that part


----------



## Yooper

Midnightrider said:


> Of course you are one of the most partisan of partisans. Trump can do no wrong and Clinton is the devil.......
> 
> BTW, pelosi’s daughter said republicans and democrats. You ignored that part


Respectfully disagree. While she has no need of me to "defend" her, Vrai addressed both.

Re: your first, she stated she hoped Trump wasn't anything more than a social acquaintance. She also stated that she hoped Clinton wasn't what lingering impressions seem to make him out to be. And she also expressed, that if any of this is true (especially, wrt Clinton), her anger at the media (Fox included) for not doing due diligence.

Re: your second, she posted the entirety of Pelosi's tweet.

Vrai certainly has a strong opinion on this (as I would hope everyone does; Epstein is a heinous individual whose actions were inexcusably minimized by his first prosecution). But to say her opinion is nothing but partisan is, I think, an unfair criticism.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Grumpy said:


> One of the prosecutors for this case is Maurene Comey, I see alot of immunity handed out in the future...


I thought it nothing more than a coincidence. Wow. Didn't realize that Maurene Comey IS James Comey's daughter.

So, good point!

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person

As I have read about it, Pres. Trump banned Epstein for life from Mar-a-Lago after finding out Epstein was with an underage girl.  Trump voluntarily went to the police over the issue.


----------



## Grumpy

This_person said:


> As I have read about it, Pres. Trump banned Epstein for life from Mar-a-Lago after finding out Epstein was with an underage girl.  Trump voluntarily went to the police over the issue.


Careful, you're gonna have the Left screaming fake news.


----------



## Yooper

This_person said:


> As I have read about it, Pres. Trump banned Epstein for life from Mar-a-Lago after finding out Epstein was with an underage girl.  Trump voluntarily went to the police over the issue.





Grumpy said:


> Careful, you're gonna have the Left screaming fake news.


Probably correct.

In fact, it's the _WaPo_ that's reporting it (at least one of the ones that is/may be). But the article quotes someone that this happened rather than stating that it did happen.Then the _WaPo_ article next says that the guy who made the statement (Edwards) is involved in some sort of ploy/scam. Clearly written so that the reader associates the latter statement with the one immediately preceding it (i.e., designed to cast doubt at Trump/on Trump).

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

So the collective "we" is outraged that Epstein apparently likes children while at the same time our cultural "know betters" promote this?



This is THE CANADIAN BROADCASTING COMPANY. Paid for by Canadian tax dollars! In a Twitter feed for KIDS!

Sorry, but this stuff (i.e., Epstein & Friends, this CBC "programming," or local library drag queen hour, etc.) is sickness. Utterly creepy. Evil, even.

No wonder so many kids suffer from depression and anxiety these days; their supposedly adult mentors are leading them off a cliff.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## herb749

Midnightrider said:


> For those who are’wondering’
> 
> View attachment 138607
> View attachment 138608
> View attachment 138609



Now if there were young girls in those photos you'd have something. Where are the Clinton ones.?


----------



## Hijinx

Epstein is only the part of the iceberg we see. There is a lot we don't see.
Hollywood has been into this for years. Their pedo Roman Pelanski who got caught is still highly regarded there.
Woody Allen is considered a comedic genious,

Clinton is suspect, even Hillary has been seen on the island. How many freaks are in the House and Senate?
We know many kids are brought over from Mexico and used as sex slaves,President *Barack Obama* warned parents in Central America  that they are putting their *kids* in danger of being *killed* or *turned* into *sex slaves* by sending them to cross the U.S. *border illegally*.

Obama said this, but he did nothing about it.
The Democrats seem to be in favor of it.


----------



## Midnightrider

herb749 said:


> Now if there were young girls in those photos you'd have something. Where are the Clinton ones.?


Right here


----------



## truby20

vraiblonde said:


> Note that these people - the Hollywood rapists and pedos, the big business rapists and pedos - all operated completely unfettered....until Trump took office.
> 
> No wonder they're all freaking out and losing their chit.  And it explains a lot.  I figured their overwrought fits were just about money and power, and now it looks like we're talking about a seedy underworld of sex trafficking.



I know you're retarded, but you wrote the incriminating statement. 

I really hope that's just Trump being Trump and not because he really is tight with this scumbag. I know all these rich guys run in the same circles, and I hope it's just that.


----------



## truby20

vraiblonde said:


> So, a couple of things:
> 
> The elitist media is going to have a hard time reporting this.  Epstein is one of their own, and his arrest implicates an awful lot of their pets (such as Bill Clinton).  But it also has a very slim tie to President Trump, which they're not going to be able to resist.  If they "report" Epstein as a Trump crony and leave out Clinton...man, will that look suspicious and like they're in on it.
> 
> I have no doubt that Trump and Epstein are social acquaintances and not bosom buddies.  If they were real cohorts we'd have never heard this story and Epstein would still be running little girls with Willie Jeff supplying the Viagra.
> 
> Note that Trump is supposed to be this heinous rapist evil doer....and yet the real rapists are the ones screaming about how much they hate his guts.  AND it's under Trump's watch that they're all getting busted.  So my theory is that because these rich people all run in the same circles and gossip about each other, Trump certainly knows where the bones are buried.  And since he's not really one of them, they were all terrified he'll spill the beans on their illicit activities.....which apparently he did.
> 
> I really don't want to believe that Bill Clinton is a pedophile and child rapist.  I have a low opinion of him and his shitbag wife, but this is really too much.  Because if it's true, that means the media - all of them, even Fox - covered for him and not a single one of them investigated it.  And that's some heinous chit right there.  I know they're all a pack of corrupt amoral pigs, but to cover up child sex trafficking by the President of the United States would mean that we are freaking doomed as a country.



Child Rapistst? 

Proof????


----------



## littlelady

This is interesting...





__





						chelsea clinton and rebecca hubbell - Search
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Gilligan

truby20 said:


> Child Rapistst?
> 
> Proof????


yep..freaking out already. Predictable. ;-)   Circle those wagons!


----------



## littlelady

Midnightrider said:


> Right here
> 
> View attachment 138623
> View attachment 138624



Trump saw the light.  You should be thankful that he did.  Do you wonder why he is not a Dem, anymore?  If so, you, either, haven’t been paying attention, or want to live in a socialist/communist country.  Personalities aside, I will choose the patriot every time.  Go, Trump!


----------



## This_person

Midnightrider said:


> Right here
> 
> View attachment 138623
> View attachment 138624


You may not be aware, but that does nothing to further the idea that Trump is a child rapist, like Clinton.






That's Slick Willie with Rachel Chandler.  Find me one with Trump now.  Note, THIS ONE is not photoshopped, so yours will have to not be photoshopped, too.


----------



## Auntie Biache'

Meh, everyone thinks I'm a conspiracy theorist nut.  So, this conspiracy theorist nut believes that the Pelosi Brothers are a major part of this, and I also believe they had something to do with Madeleine McCann's disappearance.  Suspect drawings looked exactly like them.

Sometimes, you just get a feel for something.  Like when I first posted Obama's FB page and said, "this guy will be our next President".  Everyone poo poo'd that, too.

I can live with people calling me a nut.


----------



## Toxick

We need a purge.


----------



## Hijinx

truby20 said:


> Child Rapistst?
> 
> Proof????


Reportedly Trump tossed Epstein out of Mar-A-Lago 
Trump was the only one who offered help in getting evidence against Epstein.

https://100percentfedup.com/video-p...ly-one-who-helped-prosecutor-in-epstein-case/ 

It hard to imagine Trump not having some connection to Epstein as before the charges he ran with the crowd of super rich.
Just because there are connections does not mean you approve of them or like them.


----------



## Hijinx

littlelady said:


> This is interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsea clinton and rebecca hubbell - Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138627



Sisters with a different mother.???


----------



## Hijinx

Auntie Biache' said:


> Meh, everyone thinks I'm a conspiracy theorist nut.  So, this conspiracy theorist nut believes that the Pelosi Brothers are a major part of this, and I also believe they had something to do with Madeleine McCann's disappearance.  Suspect drawings looked exactly like them.
> 
> Sometimes, you just get a feel for something.  Like when I first posted Obama's FB page and said, "this guy will be our next President".  Everyone poo poo'd that, too.
> 
> I can live with people calling me a nut.



They call me worse than that.  I can live with it.


----------



## vraiblonde

Hijinx said:


> Just because there are connections does not mean you approve of them or like them.



Or even know them all that well.  

The media has made up all this crap to go after Trump - if there were something real, such as a freaking sex trafficking ring - wouldn't they have seized on it long before now?


----------



## Hijinx

vraiblonde said:


> Or even know them all that well.
> 
> The media has made up all this crap to go after Trump - if there were something real, such as a freaking sex trafficking ring - wouldn't they have seized on it long before now?



I don't believe Trump had anything to do with Epstein's perversions.

However there was no way they could jump on Trump for this without nailing their own perverts.
If they could have gotten Trump without getting the rest, they would have been all over it.
Now they are trying to excuse their own by accusing an innocent Trump.

The thing to remember is that Epstein has been under attention for this island for a long time.
It was known about when Obama was President. But where was Holder and Lynch, and the Deep State FBI.
Now under Trump it is being investigated and prosecuted.

Just that should tell anyone who is at fault.
And who was taking money from Epstein.


----------



## vraiblonde

Hijinx said:


> Just that should tell anyone who is at fault.



It should, but you may or may not be surprised how many mental cases are on Twitter railing that Trump is running some kiddie sex ring.


----------



## awpitt

What remains to be seen is any possible fallout regarding Labor Secretary Alexander Acosta who was a US attorney in Florida and gave Epstein a sweet deal.  13 month jail term but he got to leave every day.

https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-labor-sec-alexander-acosta-helped-epstein-plea-deal-2019-7


----------



## This_person

awpitt said:


> What remains to be seen is any possible fallout regarding Labor Secretary Alexander Acosta who was a US attorney in Florida and gave Epstein a sweet deal.  13 month jail term but he got to leave every day.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-labor-sec-alexander-acosta-helped-epstein-plea-deal-2019-7


Let's hope he sings about who gave him the order for that sweet deal.  Or, if he came up with it all on his own (or was personally paid by the billionaire for it), let's hope he receives the full weight of law against him.


----------



## vraiblonde

Honestly, after that Cohen bullshit, I don't trust these people anymore.  You can pay people to say anything.


----------



## Midnightrider

awpitt said:


> What remains to be seen is any possible fallout regarding Labor Secretary Alexander Acosta who was a US attorney in Florida and gave Epstein a sweet deal.  13 month jail term but he got to leave every day.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-labor-sec-alexander-acosta-helped-epstein-plea-deal-2019-7


that is something trumpers are in deep denial over.


----------



## gemma_rae

That's my Daddy!


----------



## This_person

Midnightrider said:


> that is something trumpers are in deep denial over.


What makes you say so?


----------



## officeguy

awpitt said:


> What remains to be seen is any possible fallout regarding Labor Secretary Alexander Acosta who was a US attorney in Florida and gave Epstein a sweet deal.  13 month jail term but he got to leave every day.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-labor-sec-alexander-acosta-helped-epstein-plea-deal-2019-7



#oldnews


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> Jeffrey Epstein Arrested for Sex Trafficking of Minors
> 
> 
> Jeffrey Epstein is being held at the federal lockup in Manhattan, according to law enforcement sources.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Billionaire pedophile Jeffrey Epstein was arrested for allegedly sex trafficking dozens of minors in New York and Florida between 2002 and 2005, and will appear in court in New York on Monday, according to three law enforcement sources. The arrest, by the FBI-NYPD Crimes Against Children Task Force, comes about 12 years after the 66-year-old financier essentially got a slap on the wrist for allegedly molesting dozens of underage girls in Florida.
> 
> *For more than a decade, Epstein’s alleged abuse of minors has been the subject of lawsuits brought by victims, investigations by local and federal authorities, and exposés in the press. But despite the attention cast on his alleged sex crimes, the hedge-funder has managed to avoid any meaningful jail time, let alone federal charges. *_
> 
> Now for the interesting part:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffrey Epstein - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _In September 2002, Epstein flew *Bill Clinton*, Kevin Spacey, and Chris Tucker to Africa in his private jet. Flight records show Bill Clinton flew on Epstein's plane 26 times. Epstein's plane has been nicknamed the "Lolita Express" by media due to his conviction and the accusations of sexual involvement with underage girls made against him. _
> 
> But wait!  There's more:
> 
> _*Trump *said of Epstein in 2002: "I've known Jeff for fifteen years. Terrific guy. He's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side." _
> 
> I really hope that's just Trump being Trump and not because he really is tight with this scumbag.  I know all these rich guys run in the same circles, and I hope it's just that.


So do you think they'd be willing to throw Bill under the bus to try to get Trump?


----------



## vraiblonde

Merlin99 said:


> So do you think they'd be willing to throw Bill under the bus to try to get Trump?



Tying Trump to this is going to be a stretch unless they have the goods on him.  And if they did, we'd have definitely heard it by now.  There are, however, 26 flight logs with Willie Jeff's name on them - at least 5 times without his Secret Service.   They're trying to make this a Trump thing but all they have is a photo of them at some social event.

Fun fact:  Epstein's girlfriend Ghislaine Maxwell, is the daughter of Robert Maxwell.


----------



## Midnightrider

vraiblonde said:


> Tying Trump to this is going to be a stretch unless they have the goods on him.  And if they did, we'd have definitely heard it by now.  There are, however, 26 flight logs with Willie Jeff's name on them - at least 5 times without his Secret Service.   They're trying to make this a Trump thing but all they have is a photo of them at some social event.
> 
> Fun fact:  Epstein's girlfriend Ghislaine Maxwell, is the daughter of Robert Maxwell.


Slick willie put out a statement saying he only flew 4 times and had SS every time. We will just have to see who is lying, Fox or bill. That’s a 50/50 proposition


----------



## BernieP

Hijinx said:


> Epstein may develop a fatal illness before the trial . Maybe a plane crash.


Trump barred him from Mara Logo
The police in Palm Beach spent a lot of time putting a solid case together and the States Attorney blew it away.


> _and will appear in cour*t in New York o*n Monday,_



Can I make that flash and spin.  If the AG in New York has his hand in this you can bet it will turn into a trial for Trump.
Epstein gets a plea deal for testifying against Trump.   Not likely they will convict, but one more excuse to go after his financial and tax records.
Anything to embarrass him before 2020


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> Tying Trump to this is going to be a stretch unless they have the goods on him.  And if they did, we'd have definitely heard it by now.  There are, however, 26 flight logs with Willie Jeff's name on them - at least 5 times without his Secret Service.   They're trying to make this a Trump thing but all they have is a photo of them at some social event.
> 
> Fun fact:  Epstein's girlfriend Ghislaine Maxwell, is the daughter of Robert Maxwell.


Bills suicide note could tie him in and as anyone who's ever watched law and order knows, a dying declaration goes a long way towards convincing a jury


----------



## This_person

Midnightrider said:


> Slick willie put out a statement saying he only flew 4 times and had SS every time. We will just have to see who is lying, Fox or bill. That’s a 50/50 proposition


I've never seen anything on Fox about how many flights Clinton was on, but I have seen information from the Secret Service that Hillary was there about 4 or 5 times, with SS, and Willie Jeff was there about 5 to 6 times that.


----------



## Bann

This_person said:


> I've never seen anything on Fox about how many flights Clinton was on, but I have seen information from the Secret Service that Hillary was there about 4 or 5 times, with SS, and Willie Jeff was there about 5 to 6 times that.



I heard it last night on one of the nightly commentary shows, can't remember which one. (might have been more than 1-lol) 
Here's a link to a story I found on GOOGLE - which is actually from 2016...









						Flight logs show Bill Clinton flew on sex offender's jet much more than previously known
					

Former President Bill Clinton was a much more frequent flyer on a registered sex offender’s infamous jet than previously reported, with flight logs showing the former president taking at least 26 trips aboard the “Lolita Express” -- even apparently ditching his Secret Service detail for at least...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Auntie Biache'

This is getting good.  All kinds of finger pointing, "sex slaves" coming out of the woodwork.  We might have ourselves a real #metoo happening.


----------



## vraiblonde

Auntie Biache' said:


> This is getting good.  All kinds of finger pointing, "sex slaves" coming out of the woodwork.  We might have ourselves a real #metoo happening.



They're going to have to hire more people to work that FBI 800 line


----------



## RoseRed

Auntie Biache' said:


> This is getting good.  All kinds of finger pointing, "sex slaves" coming out of the woodwork.  We might have ourselves a real #metoo happening.





vraiblonde said:


> They're going to have to hire more people to work that FBI 800 line


Maybe it's also tied in with that TV cult dude.  NEXUM, is it?


----------



## Auntie Biache'

I really don't think this will go anywhere.  Epstein will shoot himself in the head a couple of times.


----------



## RoseRed

Auntie Biache' said:


> I really don't think this will go anywhere.  Epstein will shoot himself in the head a couple of times.


In the back, I'm sure.


----------



## glhs837

Midnightrider said:


> Slick willie put out a statement saying he only flew 4 times and had SS every time. We will just have to see who is lying, Fox or bill. That’s a 50/50 proposition




See,s the Miami Herlad is the one who did the digging on this. 



> The Miami Herald had reported that Clinton often flew in Epstein’s private plane and visited Little St. James Island but also said there was no evidence connecting the former president or Trump to Epstein’s crimes.



Funny, though, trying to find more about the "dozens of flights" that the Herald exposed just leads to more and more crap about Trump. Did you know that Trump had a modeling agency? And Epstien did too!!!!!! OMG, that means Trump was in on it!!!!


----------



## Midnightrider

glhs837 said:


> See,s the Miami Herlad is the one who did the digging on this.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, though, trying to find more about the "dozens of flights" that the Herald exposed just leads to more and more crap about Trump. Did you know that Trump had a modeling agency? And Epstien did too!!!!!! OMG, that means Trump was in on it!!!!


That's fine and good, but I still haven't seen the evidence, just stories about it. In either case, it should be easy enough to prove in POTUS left his SS detail behind.


Trump is president and he and Epstein were friends at the time Epstein was running his sex ring. I think anyone with any connection should be vetted and if they were involved they should be prosecuted.


----------



## Auntie Biache'

This is a "temple" on Little St James Island, owned by Epstein.  Is that an owl on top of the building?


----------



## glhs837

See, that word you used "friends". It doesnt mean the same thing on that level that it does to most people not billionaires. In any case, do you really think that if there were anything there concerning Trump, the press of the FBI or the CIA or NSA or who the hell else knows wouldnt have leaked the crap outof it? Ah, here, Gawker got the flight logs and posted the PDFs. Not sure how Clinton expets his lie of three of four flights to stand when the prrof is this easy to find. Unless he;s counting on literally nobody asking the question. Being a Clinton, thats entirely possible. Svengali could learn a thing or two from the Clintons. 

https://gawker.com/flight-logs-put-clinton-dershowitz-on-pedophile-billio-1681039971


----------



## Midnightrider

glhs837 said:


> See, that word you used "friends". It doesnt mean the same thing on that level that it does to most people not billionaires. In any case, do you really think that if there were anything there concerning Trump, the press of the FBI or the CIA or NSA or who the hell else knows wouldnt have leaked the crap outof it? Ah, here, Gawker got the flight logs and posted the PDFs. Not sure how Clinton expets his lie of three of four flights to stand when the prrof is this easy to find. Unless he;s counting on literally nobody asking the question. Being a Clinton, thats entirely possible. Svengali could learn a thing or two from the Clintons.
> 
> https://gawker.com/flight-logs-put-clinton-dershowitz-on-pedophile-billio-1681039971


the same argument could be made about Clinton. "if" there were direct evidence of him doing anything illegal it would have leaked out by now. I still say investigate them all and prosecute anyone who is complicit.


depending on who is telling the story and when, trump and Epstein were close friends, not just millionaire associates.


----------



## glhs837

Midnightrider said:


> the same argument could be made about Clinton.* "if" there were direct evidence of him doing anything illegal it would have leaked out by now.* I still say investigate them all and prosecute anyone who is complicit.
> 
> 
> *depending on who is telling the story and when, *trump and Epstein were close friends, not just millionaire associates.




Now thats rich. Hell, look at the friken kid gloves his wife, who was only the lowly SecState got from the press and the govt for severe breaches of govt secrecy laws. Agreed, investigate and prosecute. But the left doesnt really want to proswecute Trump, they know they can't, they just want to stain him by association. 

As for stories, you literally two posts back said you didn't care about stories, you wanted friken facts. Come'on, at least try and maintina some damn consistency.  I give you the damn facts and you dont care. Cognitive dissonance, it's a thing you can do. Quite well, evidently. 



> I still haven't seen the evidence, just stories about it.


----------



## This_person

Midnightrider said:


> the same argument could be made about Clinton. "if" there were direct evidence of him doing anything illegal it would have leaked out by now. I still say investigate them all and prosecute anyone who is complicit.
> 
> 
> depending on who is telling the story and when, trump and Epstein were close friends, not just millionaire associates.


It has leaked with Clinton. 

No one says they’re close friends


----------



## Midnightrider

glhs837 said:


> Now thats rich. Hell, look at the friken kid gloves his wife, who was only the lowly SecState got from the press and the govt for severe breaches of govt secrecy laws. Agreed, investigate and prosecute. But the left doesnt really want to proswecute Trump, they know they can't, they just want to stain him by association.
> 
> As for stories, you literally two posts back said you didn't care about stories, you wanted friken facts. Come'on, at least try and maintina some damn consistency.  I give you the damn facts and you dont care. Cognitive dissonance, it's a thing you can do. Quite well, evidently.


its a fact that Trump is the one who called him and Epstein close in those 'stories'. Like I said, it not only depends on who you listen to, but when.

You will notice I didn't dismiss those logs, but I didn't dig through all of them because they were hard to read. I said if they can connect Clinton he should be prosecuted. The problem is that trump also rode on that plane. So is guilt by plane ride how this is going to work?


----------



## awpitt

This Trump quote has been making the rounds.....


> "I've known Jeff for 15 years. Terrific guy. He's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side."



And this allegation associated with Mar-a-Lago...


> Trump's association with Epstein extends into allegations that women were lured directly into sex trafficking from Trump's Mar-a-Lago resort, with one woman claiming Epstein's then-girlfriend recruited her for prostitution as a 15-year-old when she worked as a locker-room attendant at the resort.



https://www.businessinsider.com/jeffrey-epstein-trump-link-liking-women-on-the-younger-side-2019-7


----------



## vraiblonde

awpitt said:


> This Trump quote has been making the rounds.....



They all say stuff like that about each other - "My good friend so-and-so..." might be someone they've only met once.  Is that really the hill the Left wants to die on?  Because there are actual flight logs that show Willie Jeff on the Lolita Express many many more times than he said, AND without Secret Service.  



> And this allegation associated with Mar-a-Lago...



That's the incident that got Epstein barred from Mar-A-Lago, and by all accounts Trump cooperated with the police investigation.  It's a matter of public record.

So really, stop.  Willie Jeff once again is involved in a sex scandal, and all you have in the way of defense is, "But Trump had his picture taken with the guy!  AND said something nice about him once!"  Doesn't it make you feel even a little bit manipulated when the brainwasher media feeds you stupid crap like that and expects you to barf it back up all over the internet?

That's a real question.  I expect this sort of mindlessness from Stupidus et al, but I know you and I know you're smarter than that.


----------



## Auntie Biache'

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ophile-Jeffrey-Epstein-s-Florida-mansion.html


----------



## awpitt

vraiblonde said:


> They all say stuff like that about each other - "My good friend so-and-so..." might be someone they've only met once.  Is that really the hill the Left wants to die on?  Because there are actual flight logs that show Willie Jeff on the Lolita Express many many more times than he said, AND without Secret Service.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the incident that got Epstein barred from Mar-A-Lago, and by all accounts Trump cooperated with the police investigation.  It's a matter of public record.
> 
> So really, stop.  Willie Jeff once again is involved in a sex scandal, and all you have in the way of defense is, "But Trump had his picture taken with the guy!  AND said something nice about him once!"  Doesn't it make you feel even a little bit manipulated when the brainwasher media feeds you stupid crap like that and expects you to barf it back up all over the internet?
> 
> That's a real question.  I expect this sort of mindlessness from Stupidus et al, but I know you and I know you're smarter than that.



Maybe some.  I see it happening a lot. I see stuff pop up on FB quite often and end up having to debunk it.  I've actually had some people thank me for pointing things out.   So now, I thank you.


----------



## RoseRed

awpitt said:


> Maybe some.  I see it happening a lot. I see stuff pop up on FB quite often and end up having to debunk it.  I've actually had some people thank me for pointing things out.   So now, I thank you.


That's the reason I hardly EVER share anything on FB.  So much of it may be valid, but as the pendulum swings, also wrong.  I don't have the time to go vet everything I see.


----------



## gemma_rae

Please take notice of who, all of a sudden, believes everything Trump ever said. F***ing amazing!


----------



## Auntie Biache'

Stephen Hawking?  Get out!

The Cambridge professor visited Epstein's "Island of Sin" in March 2006 shortly before the paedophile billionaire was charged by police in Palm Beach with unlawful sexual activity with a minor.

https://operationdisclosure.blogspot.com/2018/05/stephen-hawking-pictured-on-jeffrey.html


----------



## This_person

Auntie Biache' said:


> Stephen Hawking?  Get out!
> 
> The Cambridge professor visited Epstein's "Island of Sin" in March 2006 shortly before the paedophile billionaire was charged by police in Palm Beach with unlawful sexual activity with a minor.
> 
> https://operationdisclosure.blogspot.com/2018/05/stephen-hawking-pictured-on-jeffrey.html


He was a horrible porn/sex addict.  Really very strongly hooked.


----------



## This_person

Midnightrider said:


> its a fact that Trump is the one who called him and Epstein close in those 'stories'.


No, he said they knew each other.  Please provide the quote where Trump said he and Epstein were actually "close".  I'd wait, but it's a complete fabrication on your part.


----------



## glhs837

awpitt said:


> Maybe some.  I see it happening a lot. I see stuff pop up on FB quite often and end up having to debunk it.  I've actually had some people thank me for pointing things out.   So now, I thank you.




OMG, a young family member shared the "Black Ariel" backlash BS, and I mentioned that maybe it was worht a look at the fact that the 43K thjousand member FB group against had most of it's memebers from when it was a Muhammed Ali memorial page. And that most of the pages against it were made up by new members, obioulst fake pages since the very first thing they posted as about that. 

OMG, they came for me. When I was aksed in I was a member of the group, I knew where it was going and bailed. The the asker clairified that if I had joined the group, I could see the hate firsthand. Ah, yeah, not gonna do that. And I wonder how many of the swelling membership were named Shantae and such, who joined the group to see the hate, but also swelled it's membership numbers..... amazing.


----------



## vraiblonde

awpitt said:


> Maybe some.  I see it happening a lot. I see stuff pop up on FB quite often and end up having to debunk it.  I've actually had some people thank me for pointing things out.   So now, I thank you.



Good!  We can be partners in debunking because it's annoying to see fake news go viral - and that's on both sides of the aisle.  

I said before, I really don't want Bill Clinton to be involved in sex trafficking with 14 year olds.  Not out of any affection for him, but because if it's true the media certainly knew about it and purposefully hid it to protect him and his nasty wife.  That should give us all pause, even the most ardent Clinton fan.  

What's with all these skeevy pervs anyway?  Are all these rich powerful people just freaking sociopath degenerates?


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> What's with all these skeevy pervs anyway?  Are all these rich powerful people just freaking sociopath degenerates?



The mindset of “rules for thee, not for me!”


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> but because if it's true the media certainly knew about it and purposefully hid it to protect him and his nasty wife.



The Media has covered up for Hollywood for decades, why should Clinton be any different


----------



## vraiblonde

This_person said:


> He was a horrible porn/sex addict.  Really very strongly hooked.



Huh.  I just looked that up and there are scads of stories about it.  From real sources, not just bloggers I've never heard of.

Maybe that's why I'm not rich and powerful and celebrated - because I'm not a sick pervert.  Or maybe it goes back to what I've wondered before, if great genius is associated with mental illness and perversion and they go hand in hand.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## BernieP

vraiblonde said:


> Good!  We can be partners in debunking because it's annoying to see fake news go viral - and that's on both sides of the aisle.
> 
> I said before, I really don't want Bill Clinton to be involved in sex trafficking with 14 year olds.  Not out of any affection for him, but because if it's true the media certainly knew about it and purposefully hid it to protect him and his nasty wife.  That should give us all pause, even the most ardent Clinton fan.
> 
> What's with all these skeevy pervs anyway?  Are all these rich powerful people just freaking sociopath degenerates?


the media has long know certain facts and chosen to keep quiet when it suits their purpose.
FDR they knew was a "cripple" but went along with the charade of hiding the true nature of the disease.
JFK.  Dah, say no more.
Clinton's antics when he was the AG and Governor of Arkansas.
MLK's daliances
It was considered "off limits" so they didn't report it.


----------



## vraiblonde

BernieP said:


> the media has long know certain facts and chosen to keep quiet when it suits their purpose.
> FDR they knew was a "cripple" but went along with the charade of hiding the true nature of the disease.
> JFK.  Dah, say no more.
> Clinton's antics when he was the AG and Governor of Arkansas.
> MLK's daliances
> It was considered "off limits" so they didn't report it.



And yet they run with it every time some clearly mentally disturbed woman comes out of the Bergdorf's dressing room to make an implausible accusation.


----------



## BOP

Midnightrider said:


> the same argument could be made about Clinton. "if" there were direct evidence of him doing anything illegal it would have leaked out by now.


You're forgetting about the multitude of bodies floating downstream from the Clintons.  Talking about either of them makes a person suicidal.


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## Monello

vraiblonde said:


>



This is Bill explaining how tall he likes his gals.


----------



## awpitt

RoseRed said:


> That's the reason I hardly EVER share anything on FB.  So much of it may be valid, but as the pendulum swings, also wrong.  I don't have the time to go vet everything I see.



Agreed.  I see so many thing pop up on the FB news feed from people who obviously didn't have time to vet what they saw yet posted/shared it anyway.


----------



## Midnightrider

vraiblonde said:


>



Gues how many numbers he had for trump in his black book


----------



## awpitt

Midnightrider said:


> Gues how many numbers he had for trump in his black book




You can't say that. No criticism of Trump is allowed.  Bill Clinton?  Free game.


----------



## Sapidus

vraiblonde said:


> I'm not seeing it.  Anyone dumb and rabid enough to try and implicate Trump because of a photo at a social event is on ignore.
> 
> They trot these photos out like they mean something, completely ignoring the fact that there are passenger logs that show Bill Clinton on the Lolita Express numerous times.




Did you miss the part where Trump publicly acknowledge Epstein's predilection for young girls more than once?


When will you understand that when someone shows you who they are you should believe them?  Trump has been showing us for years and you still make excuses for him

I arranged to have some contestants fly in,” Mr. Houraney recalled in an interview on Monday. “At the very first party, I said, ‘Who’s coming tonight? I have 28 girls coming.’ It was him and Epstein.”

Mr. Houraney, who had just partnered with Mr. Trump to host events at his casinos, said he was surprised. “I said, ‘Donald, this is supposed to be a party with V.I.P.s. You’re telling me it’s you and Epstein?’”

*“I’ve known Jeff for 15 years. Terrific guy,” Mr. Trump told New York magazine in 2002. “He’s a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side.”

Once when Mr. Trump visited Mr. Epstein at his Palm Beach home, Mr. Stone wrote, he later seemed to joke about the scene of underage girls he witnessed there.

“The swimming pool was filled with beautiful young girls,” Mr. Trump later told a Mar-a-Lago member, according to Mr. Stone. “‘How nice,’ I thought, ‘he let the neighborhood kids use his pool.’”

Makes the whole you nicknaming Trump Daddy a little more revolting*









						Jeffrey Epstein Was a ‘Terrific Guy,’ Donald Trump Once Said. Now He’s ‘Not a Fan.’ (Published 2019)
					

Through a mutual appreciation of wealth, women and years of occupying adjacent real estate in Palm Beach and on Page Six, the lives of the two men routinely intersected for decades.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Sapidus

vraiblonde said:


> They all say stuff like that about each other - "My good friend so-and-so..." might be someone they've only met once.  Is that really the hill the Left wants to die on?  Because there are actual flight logs that show Willie Jeff on the Lolita Express many many more times than he said, AND without Secret Service.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the incident that got Epstein barred from Mar-A-Lago, and by all accounts Trump cooperated with the police investigation.  It's a matter of public record.
> 
> So really, stop.  Willie Jeff once again is involved in a sex scandal, and all you have in the way of defense is, "But Trump had his picture taken with the guy!  AND said something nice about him once!"  Doesn't it make you feel even a little bit manipulated when the brainwasher media feeds you stupid crap like that and expects you to barf it back up all over the internet?
> 
> That's a real question.  I expect this sort of mindlessness from Stupidus et al, but I know you and I know you're smarter than that.




Funny how you brush over the important part of the quote where Trump acknowledges Epstein likes girls on the younger side.   That doesnt bother you?


----------



## This_person

Midnightrider said:


> Gues how many numbers he had for trump in his black book


how many?  And, please provide source.


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> Did you miss the part where Trump publicly acknowledge Epstein's predilection for young girls more than once?


You mean when he banned Epstein from Mar-a-Lago, or when Trump went to the police to assist them in their investigation against Epstein?


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> how many?  And, please provide source.




14 As***



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/jeffrey-epstein-accused-of-sexually-abusing-teenage-girls-surrounded-himself-with-influential-network-of-defenders/2019/07/09/67069e12-a259-11e9-bd56-eac6bb02d01d_story.html?utm_term=.07cdf45be4c1


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> You mean when he banned Epstein from Mar-a-Lago, or when Trump went to the police to assist them in their investigation against Epstein?




Because it was politically prudent.

He had no problem discussing it in public prior mentioning it interviews even.


Why do you keep defending the indefensible?


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> 14 As***
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/jeffrey-epstein-accused-of-sexually-abusing-teenage-girls-surrounded-himself-with-influential-network-of-defenders/2019/07/09/67069e12-a259-11e9-bd56-eac6bb02d01d_story.html?utm_term=.07cdf45be4c1


Cool - at least he had the pool boy


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> Because it was politically prudent.
> 
> He had no problem discussing it in public prior mentioning it interviews even.
> 
> 
> Why do you keep defending the indefensible?


He wasn't in politics yet when he went to the police.  That was in Obama's first term.

Why do you keep attacking what you are entirely unaware of?


----------



## GURPS

Sapidus said:


> Did you miss the part where Trump publicly acknowledge Epstein's predilection for young girls more than once?



So what, that does not mean Trump was boinking any of them




Sapidus said:


> Funny how you brush over the important part of the quote where Trump acknowledges Epstein likes girls on the younger side. That doesn't bother you?




Kevin Spacey likes boys    so what


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> He wasn't in politics yet when he went to the police.  That was in Obama's first term.
> 
> Why do you keep attacking what you are entirely unaware of?



Politically in terms of his reputation and social status idiot


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> Politically in terms of his reputation and social status idiot


You said it was politically prudent for him to go to the police - you're now saying that was for his social status?

If he's a pedophile like Epstein, wouldn't his "social status" and "reputation" allow for him to NOT go to the police?


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> You said it was politically prudent for him to go to the police - you're now saying that was for his social status?
> 
> If he's a pedophile like Epstein, wouldn't his "social status" and "reputation" allow for him to NOT go to the police?




I never claimed he was a pedophile.   I said he had knowledge of Epstein’s inappropriate behavior with younger women.   

Political gain can also mean social capitol or reputation.


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> I never claimed he was a pedophile.   I said he had knowledge of Epstein’s inappropriate behavior with younger women.
> 
> Political gain can also mean social capitol or reputation.


Ahhhhhhh, and he took that to the police.

That's a good thing, right?

I mean, Clinton knew about it, too (search "Bill Clinton with Rachel Chandler"), but apparently never did go to the police.  Bill actually went to the island in question, and Trump never did.

So, to be morally consistent, you presume Clinton is at least as bad as you presume Trump to be, right?


----------



## GURPS

Sapidus said:


> I said he had knowledge of Epstein’s inappropriate behavior with younger women.



You of course have Proof,, you should be sharing with the Investigation other wise you are engaging in Fantasy, Supposition, Innuendo and ASSUMPTION


----------



## This_person

GURPS said:


> You of course have Proof,, you should be sharing with the Investigation other wise you are engaging in Fantasy, Supposition, Innuendo and ASSUMPTION


Trump provided the proof - to the police, many many years ago.


----------



## vraiblonde

Are you all still arguing with Stupidus?


----------



## Clem72

Kyle said:


> The mindset of “rules for thee, not for me!”



So you are saying if you would face no consequences you would be doing this too? Good to know.  

Hey Vrai, don't invite this guy to the Christmas party.


----------



## vraiblonde

Clem72 said:


> So you are saying if you would face no consequences you would be doing this too? Good to know.
> 
> Hey Vrai, don't invite this guy to the Christmas party.



You're ridiculous.  Kyle and I have been good friends for decades and he is of extremely high moral character.


----------



## This_person

vraiblonde said:


> Are you all still arguing with Stupidus?
> 
> View attachment 138701


----------



## Clem72

vraiblonde said:


> You're ridiculous.  Kyle and I have been good friends for decades and he is of extremely high moral character.



I'm not ridiculous, it was a joke based on the phrase he used.

A phrase which would be more appropriate for a conversation about why people believe they can get away with something, and not one about why they would be motivated to do so.  If you said "hey, I wonder why the Nazis killed all those Jews" and his response was "probably because they could get away with it" rather than "because they were a bunch of brainwashed idiots" it raises an eyebrow.


----------



## Kyle

Clem72 said:


> If you said "hey, I wonder why the Nazis killed all those Jews" and his response was "probably because they could get away with it" rather than "because they were a bunch of brainwashed idiots" it raises an eyebrow.


Then feel free to raise that one eyebrow. 

... especially if one is all you’ve got!


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> Then feel free to raise that one eyebrow.
> 
> ... especially if one is all you’ve got!


----------



## glhs837

In a meeting today, with three of four US ,and two Aussies, concering a liferaft and the amount of supplies. US guy, "just toss in a .45 for me and I'l have plenty of supplies" I said "Add a couple magazines, it's a 20 person raft." 

the Aussies were a bit shocked


----------



## stgislander

glhs837 said:


> the Aussies were a bit shocked



Okay... now I know you are lying.


----------



## BOP

vraiblonde said:


> You're ridiculous.  Kyle and I have been good friends for decades and he is of extremely high moral character.


I don't know Kyle except on this forum, but somebody's got to do this:


----------



## Kyle

BOP said:


> I don't know Kyle except on this forum, but somebody's got to do this:


I already did.


----------



## Burnthings

It's worse than you think


----------



## vraiblonde

Ugh, another person for my ignore list....


----------



## Burnthings

vraiblonde said:


> Ugh, another person for my ignore list....


Bury your head in that sand deep grandma


----------



## littlelady

Burnthings said:


> Bury your head in that sand deep grandma



You are going to be way too much fun on this forum.  Looking forward to your replies.  :


----------



## Gilligan

vraiblonde said:


> Ugh, another person for my ignore list....


yep.  It's like a fungus...


----------



## littlelady

Gilligan said:


> yep.  It's like a fungus...



That’s the truth.  I just remembered that I have a lot of weeding, and spraying to do tomorrow.  Are you still over there in Egypt, and all?


----------



## Burnthings

littlelady said:


> You are going to be way too much fun on this forum.  Looking forward to your replies.  :


Can't wait, love to spread a little bleach in this moldy boomer cess pitt.


----------



## Gilligan

Burnthings said:


> Can't wait, love to spread a little bleach in this moldy boomer cess pitt.


.....think your latest screen name will git er dun, eh?


----------



## littlelady

Burnthings said:


> Can't wait, love to spread a little bleach in this moldy boomer cess pitt.



Hey, Jussie.    Bring it.


----------



## Burnthings

littlelady said:


> Hey, Jussie.    Bring it.


Lol ok eunice


----------



## Burnthings

Gilligan said:


> .....think your latest screen name will git er dun, eh?


Definitely hoping to spread the word on what a fabulous forum this is. Even so in another decade or so this place will probably be pretty desolate.


----------



## littlelady

Burnthings said:


> Lol ok eunice



Who is eunice?  My name is Robin.  You really don’t want to mess with me.  You’re welcome.  And, please work on your grammar, and punctuation.  Thanks.  :


----------



## Gilligan

Burnthings said:


> Definitely hoping to spread the word on what a fabulous forum this is. Even so in another decade or so this place will probably be pretty desolate.


mm hmm...   You must be the world's fastest forum speed reader...amirite?


----------



## Burnthings

littlelady said:


> Who is eunice?  My name is Robin.  You really don’t want to mess with me.  You’re welcome.  And, please work on your grammar, and punctuation.  Thanks.  :


I'm sure the night nurse at whatever nursing home you're at will give me a scolding in the morning.


----------



## littlelady

Burnthings said:


> Definitely hoping to spread the word on what a fabulous forum this is. Even so in another decade or so this place will probably be pretty desolate.



You don’t get.  I feel bad for you.  Thank the brave military who kept our Country free, and have died for you, so you can post your stupid crap.  You’re welcome.


----------



## Burnthings

Gilligan said:


> mm hmm...   You must be the world's fastest forum speed reader...amirite?


Bingo, pops.


----------



## littlelady

Burnthings said:


> I'm sure the night nurse at whatever nursing home you're at will give me a scolding in the morning.



Well, now we know that you know nothing, and are a bot, or a truly clueless person.  You could try looking at previous posts before labeling a member.  I am sorry you are so sad.  Seek help.


----------



## Burnthings

littlelady said:


> You don’t get.  I feel bad for you.  Thank the brave military who kept our Country free, and have died for you, so you can post your stupid crap.  You’re welcome.


Thank the night nurse for feeding you whatever concoction of pills that keeps your poor dementia riddled mind somewhat coherent. 

Bless your soul sweaty.


----------



## littlelady

Gilligan said:


> mm hmm...   You must be the world's fastest forum speed reader...amirite?



Waste of time, Gill. Stay safe.  I might still respond.  It is fun to a point.


----------



## littlelady

Burnthings said:


> Thank the night nurse for feeding you whatever concoction of pills that keeps your poor dementia riddled mind somewhat coherent.
> 
> Bless your soul sweaty.



I don’t sweat.  My body got used to it being raised, in and living in the South,  Specifically, NOLA, Houston, Mobile, Jackson. and Marietta GA.  I, also, spent 2 years, when I was 5 and 6 in Cochabomba Bolivia when my geophysicist father was sent there by Amoco.  You need to come up with better comic material.  :


----------



## Burnthings

Probably never worked a day in your life.


----------



## littlelady

Burnthings said:


> Probably never worked a day in your life.



If you are responding to me, I worked my butt off, until I retired.  I am 64, and hub and I planned well, so retired a tad early. Life is funny.  Even though I/hub are retired, we keep our grandtots most days, so dot, and her hub can work their butts off, and save on daycare.  Oh, wait...are you one of those leap frogs that want daycare for all at taxpayer’s expense?  You must, also, be for letting in every single person that wants to come here without any vetting.  In your few posts, it was easy to gather that you have had a lobotomy, and are not a patriot.  Take care.

And, one more thing.  People like you, who dishonor the people that let you be like you,  are deplorable.  In other words, they died for you.  Where do you think your freedom came from?  Some respect would be in order.  Think about it.





__





						jfk think not what you do - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com
				




I was 8 when the music died.


----------



## Gilligan

Burnthings said:


> Bingo, pops.


I'm 22......  ;-)

Based on your previous forum victories - or, rather, total lack of - this will probably prove to be another remarkably short visit. ;-)


----------



## littlelady

Gilligan said:


> I'm 22......  ;-)
> 
> Based on your previous forum victories - or, rather, total lack of - this will probably prove to be another remarkably short visit. ;-)



Stop!  I can’t take belly laughs this late at night.  But, thanks.


----------



## This_person

Burnthings said:


> It's worse than you think


So, what ever happened with that lawsuit?


----------



## GURPS

Burnthings said:


> It's worse than you think




Yeah what exactly happened in that lawsuit  ....... oh that's right it was dropped and Katie slithered back into her hole


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> Ugh, another person for my ignore list ....




I'm curious if these trolls are all coming from the same IP Address ....


Burnthings
TheBoss
phreddyp
Salmon
Sapidus



Yeah I know Proxy's and VPN's make it easy to slither around, I don't think these NPC's are that smart


----------



## Auntie Biache'

Burnthings said:


> It's worse than you think



You know how I know this is BS?  It's not written correctly.  You can try again if you like, but I'll have you on iggy.  Absolutely no reason to read your lies.


----------



## RoseRed

Auntie Biache' said:


> You know how I know this is BS?  It's not written correctly.  You can try again if you like, but I'll have you on iggy.  Absolutely no reason to read your lies.


Another perfect example of vet before you post...


----------



## Burnthings

Another master theory from the king of conspiracy. 


GURPS said:


> I'm curious if these trolls are all coming from the same IP Address ....
> 
> 
> Burnthings
> TheBoss
> phreddyp
> Salmon
> Sapidus
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know Proxy's and VPN's make it easy to slither around, I don't think these NPC's are that smart


----------



## Burnthings

Auntie Biache' said:


> You know how I know this is BS?  It's not written correctly.  You can try again if you like, but I'll have you on iggy.  Absolutely no reason to read your lies.


Cool, enjoy your safe space


----------



## Burnthings

Amazing what a bunch of death threats from a cult can accomplish.


----------



## This_person

Burnthings said:


> Amazing what a bunch of death threats from a cult can accomplish.


Link?


----------



## Burnthings

This_person said:


> Link?











						Woman accusing Trump of raping her at 13 cancels her plan to go public
					

The woman known as Jane Doe pulled out of a Los Angeles press conference where she was expected to reveal her identity, citing death threats




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## vraiblonde

Burnthings said:


> Woman accusing Trump of raping her at 13 cancels her plan to go public
> 
> 
> The woman known as Jane Doe pulled out of a Los Angeles press conference where she was expected to reveal her identity, citing death threats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com



Except for the part where other lying hustlers have gone public and not been killed.  That kook who claims Trump raped her in a department store dressing room - is she dead?

The answer is no, she's not.  But she backed off her claims right quick once there was even a tiny bit of scrutiny...from media people who _wanted_ her story to be true.

You believe this dumb crap because you want to, not because there's any credibility to the claims.


----------



## Burnthings

vraiblonde said:


> Except for the part where other lying hustlers have gone public and not been killed.  That kook who claims Trump raped her in a department store dressing room - is she dead?
> 
> The answer is no, she's not.  But she backed off her claims right quick once there was even a tiny bit of scrutiny...from media people who _wanted_ her story to be true.
> 
> You believe this dumb crap because you want to, not because there's any credibility to the claims.


The man who is literally on tape bragging about sexually assaulting women, and can do whatever he wants. But you're skeptical when actual reports of sexual assault surface or when he is buddy buddy with sexual traffickers and pedophiles. 

How hopelessly naive of you.


----------



## This_person

Burnthings said:


> Woman accusing Trump of raping her at 13 cancels her plan to go public
> 
> 
> The woman known as Jane Doe pulled out of a Los Angeles press conference where she was expected to reveal her identity, citing death threats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


First, thank you for providing a link.  It claims threats, but does NOT claim from whom the threats were coming.

Then, from your link:
The allegations have received less media attention than other claims of sexual assaults by Trump partly because *they appeared to have been orchestrated by an eccentric anti-Trump campaigner with a record of making outlandish claims* about celebrities.​
Now, if you believe that the claims of Obama's paternal grandmother being present at his birth in Kenya are valid, then you certainly should believe these claims are valid.

If you don't believe those claims about Obama, you probably should not believe these claims about Trump.  

In my view, both are equally fabricated.


----------



## Burnthings

Here's testimony from one survivor, you be the jude.


----------



## This_person

Burnthings said:


> The man who is literally on tape bragging about sexually assaulting women, and can do whatever he wants.


Sappy, he says, "and they let you."  That implies permission.  And, there's no evidence it was anything other than machismo in a very crude fashion.  Certainly not laudable, but also not a credible claim.


----------



## This_person

Burnthings said:


> Here's testimony from one survivor, you be the jude.


here's the video of Obama's grandmother saying he was born in her villiage.  you be the judge



here's a video where Barack and Michelle both say he was born in Kenya.



You be the judge.


{BTW, it's highly unlikely and not to be believed he was born in Kenya - just like this performance you linked is not to be believed}


----------



## Burnthings

This_person said:


> here's the video of Obama's grandmother saying he was born in her villiage.  you be the judge
> 
> 
> 
> here's a video where Barack and Michelle both say he was born in Kenya.
> 
> 
> 
> You be the judge.
> 
> 
> {BTW, it's highly unlikely and not to be believed he was born in Kenya - just like this performance you linked is not to be believed}



Who gives a flying crap about Barack Obama. 

I don't care for him either.


----------



## Burnthings

This_person said:


> Sappy, he says, "and they let you."  That implies permission.  And, there's no evidence it was anything other than machismo in a very crude fashion.  Certainly not laudable, but also not a credible claim.


Cool, go try that out at the bar and see how well it works out for you.


----------



## This_person

Burnthings said:


> Who gives a flying crap about Barack Obama.
> 
> I don't care for him either.


It's not about whether or not you like him or you like Trump or you don't like him or you don't like Trump.  It's about the believability of the evidence.  Neither the "evidence" of this claim nor the "evidence" of the claim of Kenyan birth are believable.

Try to get out of the cult of personality and into the cult of constitutionality - for laws, for actions, etc.  You hate Trump, so you believe the incredibly suspect "evidence".  That's a problem.


----------



## This_person

Burnthings said:


> Cool, go try that out at the bar and see how well it works out for you.


He wasn't at a bar, he was stepping off of a bus bragging to a guy he wanted to impress (which is pretty much everyone for Mr. Trump).

However, if a woman allows you to feel her up in a bar, that's her choice (certainly not mine).  that's his claim - he had their permission to do it, so that's what you're comparing it to, just a change of location.


----------



## Burnthings

So that's how you impress someone, telling them you grab women suddenly and just assume because they didn't stop you that counts as consent.

But at the same time also caught completely off guard when a bunch of sexual assault allegations come out about this person.

Some serious missing connection in this logic.


----------



## This_person

Burnthings said:


> So that's how you impress someone, telling them you grab women suddenly and just assume because they didn't stop you that counts as consent.
> 
> But at the same time also caught completely off guard when a bunch of sexual assault allegations come out about this person.
> 
> Some serious missing connection in this logic.


His braggadocio was about being so famous and charismatic that they all wanted him.  He's clearly wrong, but that was what he was claiming.

I'm not the least bit surprised by the allegations.  I just find them not credible.

With my own eyes I saw Hillary crumble to the ground and need to be carried away by her staff on a cool autumn day in NYC, and fully believe she has medical issues she did not share with the population.  With my own eyes I saw Bernie Sanders claim to be a socialist.  With my own eyes I saw every candidate for Democrat nominee for presidential candidate status say they would take money from taxpayers to give to illegal aliens for medical care.  With my own eyes I saw Trump act in a childish and idiotic manner about touching women.  All of these things are credible, because I saw them.

Some things, like the list of Clinton affairs, came out in court papers and DNA evidence - they are pretty believable when Clinton pays millions of dollars to end the court proceedings.

Some things deserve investigation, but are not verifiable until those things happen.

Some things are just not credible.  Michelle Obama being a hermaphrodite is not credible - even after seeing the video purporting to show her swinging under her dress while dancing on Ellen.  These allegations against Trump from your lawsuit are not credible, either.  They rank right up their with shemale Michelle.


----------



## Gilligan

I smell bacon.  Liberty bacon


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> I smell bacon.  Liberty bacon


... A real SadPussi!


----------



## vraiblonde

Burnthings said:


> The man who is literally on tape bragging about sexually assaulting women



And....fail.  It's been pointed out ad nauseum what Trump _actually_ said and what he was referring to, and the audio is readily available online.  If you think he was "bragging about sexual assault" it's because that's how your programmer's have brainwashed you, not because that's what he said.



> when he is buddy buddy with sexual traffickers and pedophiles



More fail.  Now's the part where you start yelling, "How can you defend the indefensible???"


----------



## vraiblonde

Burnthings said:


> Cool, go try that out at the bar and see how well it works out for you.



You must really clutch your pearls over every male celebrity throughout history being able to score with random women who throw themselves at fame.

And now you're boring.  Several people on here will happily argue with you and your silly talking points, but I find it tedious.


----------



## Yooper

vraiblonde said:


> And....fail.  It's been pointed out ad nauseum what Trump _actually_ said and what he was referring to, and the audio is readily available online.  If you think he was "bragging about sexual assault" it's because that's how your programmer's have brainwashed you, not because that's what he said.


Yup. Agree.

So what we have here is an example of another application of the "hoax funnel."

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## vraiblonde

Another lying Trump accuser:









						Video of Trump Kissing Alva Johnson
					

Lawyers for President Donald Trump released video of what appears to be a very innocent kiss between Trump and campaign staffer Alva Johnson who is suing the president for an alleged nonconsensual kiss that took place during her work on his 2016 campaign. In a February lawsuit filed in Florida...




					www.mediaite.com
				







You can see where he grabs her, wrestles her to the ground, and forces himself on her, right?


----------



## Burnthings

The only thing I got from people failing to see child rapist Trump's red flags is that some of you on this board might moonlight as catholic priests.


----------



## Burnthings

So one automatically discredits the 20 others. It doesn't work like that.


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> I smell bacon.  Liberty bacon





Kyle said:


> ... A real SadPussi!



These new MPDs don't even try sound normal at first.  They go full suicide vest right out of the gate.


----------



## glhs837

With about as much effect as this guy......


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> Ahhhhhhh, and he took that to the police.
> 
> That's a good thing, right?
> 
> I mean, Clinton knew about it, too (search "Bill Clinton with Rachel Chandler"), but apparently never did go to the police.  Bill actually went to the island in question, and Trump never did.
> 
> So, to be morally consistent, you presume Clinton is at least as bad as you presume Trump to be, right?




When did Clinton repeatedly brag to the press about his good buddy sexual interest in underage girls?

Why is two examples of Trumps own words not enough to convince he was aware of and unconcerned with his friends illegal habits until Trump thought it could get him in trouble?


Also why cant you keep clintons name out of your mouth?   Trying to be the next lewinsky?


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> When did Clinton repeatedly brag to the press about his good buddy sexual interest in underage girls?
> 
> Why is two examples of Trumps own words not enough to convince he was aware of and unconcerned with his friends illegal habits until Trump thought it could get him in trouble?
> 
> 
> Also why cant you keep clintons name out of your mouth?   Trying to be the next lewinsky?


I am fully convinced he was aware of Epstein - so much so that he banned him from his club and went to the police over him.

I'm talking about Clinton because I'm trying to find out if you are morally and ethically consistent.  We know beyond a shadow of doubt from Clinton's own admissions that he was ON the island in question.  We know from photographic evidence that his trips included personally being with the underage girls.  Again, do a search for Rachel Chandler and Bill Clinton.

So, knowing all of that, are you able to say with the same level of conviction and contempt for Mr. Trump that you hold that level of conviction and contempt for Mr. Clinton?  Are you morally and ethically consistent, or not?


----------



## PrchJrkr

Not even intelligent, either...


----------



## This_person

Burnthings said:


> The only thing I got from people failing to see child rapist Trump's red flags is that some of you on this board might moonlight as catholic priests.


So, you condemn an entire profession over the actions of a small percentage of the employees?


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> I am fully convinced he was aware of Epstein - so much so that he banned him from his club and went to the police over him.
> 
> I'm talking about Clinton because I'm trying to find out if you are morally and ethically consistent.  We know beyond a shadow of doubt from Clinton's own admissions that he was ON the island in question.  We know from photographic evidence that his trips included personally being with the underage girls.  Again, do a search for Rachel Chandler and Bill Clinton.
> 
> So, knowing all of that, are you able to say with the same level of conviction and contempt for Mr. Trump that you hold that level of conviction and contempt for Mr. Clinton?  Are you morally and ethically consistent, or not?




So again you dismiss Trumps words and assume the worst about Clinton without evidence other than he was on his island and Jet.   Meanwhile Trump makes statements to the press indicating he is aware of it and that Epstein is a great guy. 

Only when Trump is in danger of being harmed by it does Trump go to the police after more than 15 years of friendship.   .

Please show me where Clinton publicly acknowledge his awareness of Epsteins predilection for underage girls.


----------



## This_person

Burnthings said:


> So one automatically discredits the 20 others. It doesn't work like that.


No, their own words do that for them!


----------



## Sapidus

vraiblonde said:


> And....fail.  It's been pointed out ad nauseum what Trump _actually_ said and what he was referring to, and the audio is readily available online.  If you think he was "bragging about sexual assault" it's because that's how your programmer's have brainwashed you, not because that's what he said.
> 
> 
> 
> More fail.  Now's the part where you start yelling, "How can you defend the indefensible???"




Why don't you adress the fact that your daddy palled around with Epstien for 15 years while twice proclaiming to the press that he was aware of Epsteins predecilcition for young girls?

Why does everything in the entire world piss you off or make you want to punch something with your sausage fingers but not the thing that actually should.

Perhaps a bit of hypocrisy is at play?


----------



## Burnthings

Sapidus said:


> When did Clinton repeatedly brag to the press about his good buddy sexual interest in underage girls?
> 
> Why is two examples of Trumps own words not enough to convince he was aware of and unconcerned with his friends illegal habits until





This_person said:


> I am fully convinced he was aware of Epstein - so much so that he banned him from his club and went to the police over him.
> 
> I'm talking about Clinton because I'm trying to find out if you are morally and ethically consistent.  We know beyond a shadow of doubt from Clinton's own admissions that he was ON the island in question.  We know from photographic evidence that his trips included personally being with the underage girls.  Again, do a search for Rachel Chandler and Bill Clinton.
> 
> So, knowing all of that, are you able to say with the same level of conviction and contempt for Mr. Trump that you hold that level of conviction and contempt for Mr. Clinton?  Are you morally and ethically consistent, or not?


I say let them both burn, both are trash.


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> So again you dismiss Trumps words and assume the worst about Clinton without evidence other than he was on his island and Jet.   Meanwhile Trump makes statements to the press indicating he is aware of it and that Epstein is a great guy.
> 
> Only when Trump is in danger of being harmed by it does Trump go to the police after more than 15 years of friendship.   .
> 
> Please show me where Clinton publicly acknowledge his awareness of Epsteins predilection for underage girls.


how am I dismissing Trump's words.  In 2002, he said he was a "terrific guy" that he knew from parties and such.  the, he found out Epstein was not so terrific a guy, banned him from his club, and went to the police over Epstein's actions.

Trump never once made a public statement (just one to the police) about Epstein's predilection for underage girls.  He said he liked younger women, much like Trump (and, not surprisingly, a huge percentage of older men).  When Trump found out they were underage, and not always willing, he banned him from his club and went to the police over that awareness.

So, Clinton being on "the Lolita Express" and on "orgy island" with a known pedophile - sometimes without SS protection - is not something that you even find worthy of note, let alone disdain, but an off-hand comment followed up with a ban for life and police action you find troubling?

You've answered the question - you don't come anywhere close to consistency in your moral indignation.


----------



## This_person

Burnthings said:


> I say let them both burn, both are trash.


One's a known sexual predator - paying out millions to settle one lawsuit and having his law license revoked for perjury about that sexual predator action, the other is a billionaire who dates and likely fornicates with younger (but "of age") women.

But, yeah.....


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> how am I dismissing Trump's words.  In 2002, he said he was a "terrific guy" that he knew from parties and such.  the, he found out Epstein was not so terrific a guy, banned him from his club, and went to the police over Epstein's actions.
> 
> Trump never once made a public statement (just one to the police) about Epstein's predilection for underage girls.  He said he liked younger women, much like Trump (and, not surprisingly, a huge percentage of older men).  When Trump found out they were underage, and not always willing, he banned him from his club and went to the police over that awareness.
> 
> So, Clinton being on "the Lolita Express" and on "orgy island" with a known pedophile - sometimes without SS protection - is not something that you even find worthy of note, let alone disdain, but an off-hand comment followed up with a ban for life and police action you find troubling?
> 
> You've answered the question - you don't come anywhere close to consistency in your moral indignation.




He also joked he mistake the girls for neighborhood children idiot.  

"When someone shows you who they are believe them"

Any man that would joked about that and publicly admit he knows about his terrific guy friends desire for young women in an accomplice in sexual assault and rape 

The press has given the nicknames to the plane and the island based on Epsteins behavior.  You however have no proof anything untoward happened while Trump is publicly making these claims years before going to the police


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> One's a known sexual predator - paying out millions to settle one lawsuit and having his law license revoked for perjury about that sexual predator action, the other is a billionaire who dates and likely fornicates with younger (but "of age") women.
> 
> But, yeah.....




Oh really.  He was arrested for dating "of age" women and the FBI found dozens of pictures of underage women on his computers and yet you continue to defend him.

Jesus.  I thought defending the caging of  children and depriving them of basic needs was your lowest point but well done going even lower


----------



## GURPS

stgislander said:


> These new MPDs don't even try sound normal at first. They go full suicide vest right out of the gate.




The cannot control themselves  .....  then name changes, the personality stays the same


----------



## GURPS

Sapidus said:


> Any man that would joked about that and publicly admit he knows about his terrific guy friends desire for young women in an accomplice in sexual assault and rape


----------



## Burnthings

Sapidus said:


> Oh really.  He was arrested for dating "of age" women and the FBI found dozens of pictures of underage women on his computers and yet you continue to defend him.
> 
> Jesus.  I thought defending the caging of  children and depriving them of basic needs was your lowest point but well done going even lower


Ain't no brakes on a deplorable train.


----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> The cannot control themselves  .....  then name changes, the personality stays the same


Well... He's switching back and forth today. 

( You'd think that would have been a Tranny characteristic.  )


----------



## Kyle

.... And talking to himself!


----------



## Burnthings

GURPS said:


> The cannot control themselves  .....  then name changes, the personality stays the same


Damn,  just invite us to the next get together if you can get out of your tin foil chamber.


----------



## GURPS

Burnthings said:


> Damn,  just invite us to the next get together if you can get out of your tin foil chamber.




Yep Salmon I'm Done With Your Ignorance


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> He also joked he mistake the girls for neighborhood children idiot.
> 
> "When someone shows you who they are believe them"
> 
> Any man that would joked about that and publicly admit he knows about his terrific guy friends desire for young women in an accomplice in sexual assault and rape
> 
> The press has given the nicknames to the plane and the island based on Epsteins behavior.  You however have no proof anything untoward happened while Trump is publicly making these claims years before going to the police


Years before going to the police because it was years before he knew who Epstein was.

As for the pool girls, I recall a guy named George Burns (famous actor long before you were born) who used to joke when he was in his 80's and older that he had to take his dates to well-lit restaurants because they needed the light to do their high school homework.  Remember when Rob Lowe (yes, of Parks and Rec) made a sex tape with a 16 year old when he was 22, and said "My sex tape scandal was the greatest thing that happened to me"?  People make really bad, dumb jokes.  I suspect (from context and intelligence) that Trump's was more like Burns' joke, while Clinton is likely to be saying, "that pedophile rape conviction really made me a better man" a few years from now.


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> Oh really.  He was arrested for dating "of age" women and the FBI found dozens of pictures of underage women on his computers and yet you continue to defend him.
> 
> Jesus.  I thought defending the caging of  children and depriving them of basic needs was your lowest point but well done going even lower


I was talking about Trump.  Stay up with the conversation.


----------



## Gilligan

Y


Sapidus said:


> When did Clinton repeatedly brag to the press about his good buddy sexual interest in underage girls?
> 
> Why is two examples of Trumps own words not enough to convince he was aware of and unconcerned with his friends illegal habits until Trump thought it could get him in trouble?
> 
> 
> Also why cant you keep clintons name out of your mouth?   Trying to be the next lewinsky?


you poor clueless sap.


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> I was talking about Trump.  Stay up with the conversation.




You are trash.  Actual trash as a human being. No moral
Or ethics


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> Years before going to the police because it was years before he knew who Epstein was.
> 
> As for the pool girls, I recall a guy named George Burns (famous actor long before you were born) who used to joke when he was in his 80's and older that he had to take his dates to well-lit restaurants because they needed the light to do their high school homework.  Remember when Rob Lowe (yes, of Parks and Rec) made a sex tape with a 16 year old when he was 22, and said "My sex tape scandal was the greatest thing that happened to me"?  People make really bad, dumb jokes.  I suspect (from context and intelligence) that Trump's was more like Burns' joke, while Clinton is likely to be saying, "that pedophile rape conviction really made me a better man" a few years from now.


Then how do you explain the quotes where he acknowledges his great friends predilection dummy?  Years before going to the police.  

God your not only dumb but a terrible
Liar


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> Years before going to the police because it was years before he knew who Epstein was.
> 
> As for the pool girls, I recall a guy named George Burns (famous actor long before you were born) who used to joke when he was in his 80's and older that he had to take his dates to well-lit restaurants because they needed the light to do their high school homework.  Remember when Rob Lowe (yes, of Parks and Rec) made a sex tape with a 16 year old when he was 22, and said "My sex tape scandal was the greatest thing that happened to me"?  People make really bad, dumb jokes.  I suspect (from context and intelligence) that Trump's was more like Burns' joke, while Clinton is likely to be saying, "that pedophile rape conviction really made me a better man" a few years from now.




George burns was a comedian not a sexauul
Predator 

Stop trying to find a moral equivalent where there is none and no excuse for trumps behavior


----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> Then how do you explain the quotes where he acknowledges his great friends predilection dummy?  Years before going to the police.
> 
> God your not only dumb but a terrible
> Liar


By listening to what he said.  He said Epstein liked young women, not underage girls.

All you have to do is pull your head out of your ass, and you'll hear much better.


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> George burns was a comedian not a sexauul
> Predator
> 
> Stop trying to find a moral equivalent where there is none and no excuse for trumps behavior


Only a comedian can crack a joke?


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> By listening to what he said.  He said Epstein liked young women, not underage girls.
> 
> All you have to do is pull your head out of your ass, and you'll hear much better.




Sure  .

"Locker room talk"

"He was only saying to grab woman by the pu** if they wanted to be grabbed by the pu*"

"he wasn't making fun of a disabled reporter"

"he was only saying he liked young girls but not underage ones".

Why do you continue to allow Trump to drag your morals down to his level and allow him expose what a piece of cr** you are?


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> Only a comedian can crack a joke?




No but comparing a comedian's shtick to  a person joking about their body raping underage girls is not the same thing


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> Sure  .
> 
> "Locker room talk"
> 
> "He was only saying to grab woman by the pu** if they wanted to be grabbed by the pu*"
> 
> "he wasn't making fun of a disabled reporter"
> 
> "he was only saying he liked young girls but not underage ones".
> 
> Why do you continue to allow Trump to drag your morals down to his level and allow him expose what a piece of cr** you are?


Trump's actions don't define my morals.  That doesn't even make any sense.

I openly said I did not like and did not support or defend the "locker room talk" - I actually find it pretty shitty.  He clearly was not making fun of the reporter, but his actions were such that an idiot could use that argument (and, here you are, proving that point).  Trump never said Epstein liked underage girls, so I can only report on the facts - like, when he found out Epstein was into forcing himself on underage girls he banned him for life from his club and went to the police about Epstein's actions.

What do you think about Clinton being on the island without SS protection?


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> No but comparing a comedian's shtick to  a person joking about their body raping underage girls is not the same thing


I'm going to continue to assume English is not your first language, and you mean "buddy", not "body".  He never joked about Epstein "raping underage girls", he joked that the women at the pool were young in the exact same way Burns joked about his own dates being underage.  They made the same joke.  Neither are to be taken seriously.

But, I do know when Trump found out what Epstein really was, he banned him for life from Trump's club, and Trump went to the police on Epstein.  That tells me a little something about the rest of the crap you're vomiting.


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> I'm going to continue to assume English is not your first language, and you mean "buddy", not "body".  He never joked about Epstein "raping underage girls", he joked that the women at the pool were young in the exact same way Burns joked about his own dates being underage.  They made the same joke.  Neither are to be taken seriously.
> 
> But, I do know when Trump found out what Epstein really was, he banned him for life from Trump's club, and Trump went to the police on Epstein.  That tells me a little something about the rest of the crap you're vomiting.




So if what you are saying is true that as soon as he found out he stopped associating with him and went to the police how do you explain the following quote

"“I’ve known Jeff for 15 years. Terrific guy,” Mr. Trump told New York magazine in 2002. “He’s a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side.”

Did he immediately after making that statement to the reporter in 2002 go to the police?

After he mistook the girls at his pool party for neighborhood children did he immediately go to the police?

It's not possible that he made both of these comments publicly while also disassociating himself from hmi and going to the police


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> Trump's actions don't define my morals.  That doesn't even make any sense.
> 
> I openly said I did not like and did not support or defend the "locker room talk" - I actually find it pretty shitty.  He clearly was not making fun of the reporter, but his actions were such that an idiot could use that argument (and, here you are, proving that point).  Trump never said Epstein liked underage girls, so I can only report on the facts - like, when he found out Epstein was into forcing himself on underage girls he banned him for life from his club and went to the police about Epstein's actions.
> 
> What do you think about Clinton being on the island without SS protection?




You have continued to allow your moral and ethics to be eroded by standing up for a corrupt immoral and unethical president

by apologizing for a draft dodger, a man who had his fraudulent charity shut down by the state of new york, paid $25 million to settle a fraud case for his fake university.

A man who pays for sex, then lies about it while his wife is pregnant, a man who appoints his unqualified children to paid positions in the White House.

a man who pals around and jokes about his buddy being a pedophile.


You are sad


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> So if what you are saying is true that as soon as he found out he stopped associating with him and went to the police how do you explain the following quote
> 
> "“I’ve known Jeff for 15 years. Terrific guy,” Mr. Trump told New York magazine in 2002. “He’s a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side.”
> 
> Did he immediately after making that statement to the reporter in 2002 go to the police?


At that point, what he knew (and said) is the guy he'd gone to several parties with likes women on the younger side - just like Trump (Donald is 24 years older than Melania, for example).  Why would he go to the police for that?  What would be the reason?



> After he mistook the girls at his pool party for neighborhood children did he immediately go to the police?



He made a joke about young women, just like George Burns.  When Rob Lowe was busted for sex with a 16 year old, he said he did not know she was 16 because she was in a club that required you to be at least 21 to get in.  Judging a woman's age by appearance is an incredibly stupid thing to do, especially when they mostly want to look younger.  So, what would he go to the police for?  What evidence did he have to do so?



> It's not possible that he made both of these comments publicly while also disassociating himself from hmi and going to the police



Nope, he did those two things (if, by "disassociating himself" you mean taking the positive action to ban him for life from his club) when he had a justifiable reason.  Trump's understanding that Epstein dated younger women is not a reason to go to the police.  

What do you think of Clinton being on the island multiple times, without SS protection?


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> You have continued to allow your moral and ethics to be eroded by standing up for a corrupt immoral and unethical president



I'm merely standing up for the truth.  I would not associate with someone like Epstein, but I would not date and marry someone 24 years  younger than me nor pay NDA money for what may or may not have been a sexual encounter with a porn actress nor would I have the state police bring me women to rape like Slick Willie, Mr. Hillary Clinton did.  I find none of that acceptable.

But, if you're going to lie about it, I'm going to correct you.



> by apologizing for a draft dodger, a man who had his fraudulent charity shut down by the state of new york, paid $25 million to settle a fraud case for his fake university.



Never once did I apologize for him for any of those things or any other things.



> A man who pays for sex, then lies about it while his wife is pregnant, a man who appoints his unqualified children to paid positions in the White House.



As I've said, we do not know for certain he did the first thing, and the second thing is a matter of opinion by someone who clearly does not make those types of decisions himself (that's you, by the way).



> a man who pals around and jokes about his buddy being a pedophile.



Never happened.



> You are sad



Actually I'm a very happy man.


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> At that point, what he knew (and said) is the guy he'd gone to several parties with likes women on the younger side - just like Trump (Donald is 24 years older than Melania, for example).  Why would he go to the police for that?  What would be the reason?
> 
> 
> 
> He made a joke about young women, just like George Burns.  When Rob Lowe was busted for sex with a 16 year old, he said he did not know she was 16 because she was in a club that required you to be at least 21 to get in.  Judging a woman's age by appearance is an incredibly stupid thing to do, especially when they mostly want to look younger.  So, what would he go to the police for?  What evidence did he have to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, he did those two things (if, by "disassociating himself" you mean taking the positive action to ban him for life from his club) when he had a justifiable reason.  Trump's understanding that Epstein dated younger women is not a reason to go to the police.
> 
> What do you think of Clinton being on the island multiple times, without SS protection?




I think you keep repeating the line about clinton because you have no evidence anything untoward happened.  Just as you dismiss Trump and epstein's 15 year friendship you  then turn around and say Clinton must be guilty by  association and his visit to an island 

Why can you not see how hypocritical you are in every situation involving Clinton ?

Trump is not a comedian.   The fact that he joked about the girls being mistake for children shows you he was aware that the girls were underage yet he didnt nothing at that moment .  

He also alluded to the fact that he likes young girls in public which indicates that he was aware that Epstein was a pedophile


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> I'm merely standing up for the truth.  I would not associate with someone like Epstein, but I would not date and marry someone 24 years  younger than me nor pay NDA money for what may or may not have been a sexual encounter with a porn actress nor would I have the state police bring me women to rape like Slick Willie, Mr. Hillary Clinton did.  I find none of that acceptable.
> 
> But, if you're going to lie about it, I'm going to correct you.
> 
> *Unfounded lies that you believe because you dislike the accused.   While on the other hand you give Trump the benefit off the doubt because you believe his political rhetoric*
> 
> Never once did I apologize for him for any of those things or any other things.
> 
> *LIES*
> 
> As I've said, we do not know for certain he did the first thing, and the second thing is a matter of opinion by someone who clearly does not make those types of decisions himself (that's you, by the way).
> 
> *Yes it has been proven   Yes they are unqualified and if it was Obama you would tear your hair out*
> 
> Never happened.
> 
> *I've shown you it has*
> Actually I'm a very happy man.


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> I think you keep repeating the line about clinton because you have no evidence anything untoward happened.  Just as you dismiss Trump and epstein's 15 year friendship you  then turn around and say Clinton must be guilty by  association and his visit to an island



I repeat it because you have no more evidence for Trump than Clinton, and your inability to recognize that demonstrates your lack of consistency and bias.



> Why can you not see how hypocritical you are in every situation involving Clinton ?



Unlike you, I do not see things that are not there.



> Trump is not a comedian.   The fact that he joked about the girls being mistake for children shows you he was aware that the girls were underage yet he didnt nothing at that moment .



He made a joke.



> He also alluded to the fact that he likes young girls in public which indicates that he was aware that Epstein was a pedophile


Never happened - he said Epstein likes younger women, just like Trump does.


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> *Unfounded lies that you believe because you dislike the accused.   While on the other hand you give Trump the benefit off the doubt because you believe his political rhetoric*



Nope, I'm pointing out that YOU are the one doing that.  I am not saying Trump did nothing; I'm saying there's no evidence of it.  If you find evidence in a comment about liking younger women, then you should find at least that much evidence in Clinton being on the island repeatedly without secret service.  You don't.  You're inconsistent, moralless, and incapable of rational thought.  I'm merely pointing it out.



> *Yes it has been proven   Yes they are unqualified and if it was Obama you would tear your hair out*



Obama's kids were teenagers with no actual work experience, knowledge, or higher education.  Yes, if Obama did that, I would have had a problem with it for those reasons.





> *I've shown you it has*



You've shown me a comment about liking younger women (not underage kids), and a joke about underage women (not pedophilia).  I've shown you action of banning him for life, and going to the police.  Where's your Clinton now?


----------



## GURPS

Sapidus said:


> You are trash.  Actual trash as a human being. No moral    Or ethics



Ad Hominem

You attacked your opponent's character or personal traits in an attempt to undermine their argument.


----------



## BOP

And I made it to page 9 before I put burnthings on ignore.  I think the final straw was his projection about his own child rape fantasies (hopefully no more than that) onto the President.


----------



## GURPS

BOP said:


> And I made it to page 9 before I put burnthings on ignore.



I'm not sure what page I bailed on Salmon / Blue Cubed / Salvador    ...  
I cannot take the inane projections


----------



## Hijinx

BOP said:


> And I made it to page 9 before I put burnthings on ignore.  I think the final straw was his projection about his own child rape fantasies (hopefully no more than that) onto the President.


LMAO  He didn't get far with me either, I figure it is someone I already had on ignore anyway.


----------



## littlelady

Where is Burnthings?  Nevermind.  I realized he has gone to his place, as in, been put. Poor little baby.

It is not a good idea to mess with conservative, and military peeps on this forum.  SoMD is mostly those type of people.  One of the reasons gerrymandering was enacted in the wonderful state of MD.


----------



## awpitt

awpitt said:


> What remains to be seen is any possible fallout regarding Labor Secretary Alexander Acosta who was a US attorney in Florida and gave Epstein a sweet deal.  13 month jail term but he got to leave every day.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-labor-sec-alexander-acosta-helped-epstein-plea-deal-2019-7



Looks this has been answered.



> WASHINGTON (AP) — Labor Secretary Alexander Acosta is resigning following criticism of his handling of a plea deal with a wealthy financier Jeffrey Epstein, who is accused of sexually abusing dozens of underage girls.
> 
> President Donald Trump announced the news Friday with Acosta by his side at the White House as Trump left on a trip to the Midwest.



https://wtop.com/national/2019/07/labor-secretary-acosta-resigns-amid-epstein-deal-scrutiny/


----------



## vraiblonde

awpitt said:


> Looks this has been answered.



On some level I have sympathy for Acosta.  I have no doubt he was told to make that deal; he didn't do it of his own volition.  But anyone who takes money and sells their humanity, **** them.  

The problem is that when the big guys come after you and tell you to do something sketchy or be destroyed, you really have no choice.  I suppose you can go with "be destroyed" but when you have a family to feed that's a tough decision to make.  Even if he went public, the news media would hush it up and never let us know - we see this all the time.

There is almost no person in Washington who isn't compromised legally, morally, and ethically.  That's why Trump's cabinet changes weekly.  Previous Presidents kept their shitbags - Hi Eric Holder! - and the media covered for them.  This President has no problem jettisoning his shitbags.


----------



## stgislander

vraiblonde said:


> There is almost no person in Washington who isn't compromised legally, morally, and ethically.  That's why Trump's cabinet changes weekly.  Previous Presidents kept their shitbags - Hi Eric Holder! - and the media covered for them.  This President has no problem jettisoning his shitbags.



Oh this oughta be good.


----------



## awpitt

vraiblonde said:


> On some level I have sympathy for Acosta.  I have no doubt he was told to make that deal; he didn't do it of his own volition.  But anyone who takes money and sells their humanity, **** them.
> 
> The problem is that when the big guys come after you and tell you to do something sketchy or be destroyed, you really have no choice.  I suppose you can go with "be destroyed" but when you have a family to feed that's a tough decision to make.  Even if he went public, the news media would hush it up and never let us know - we see this all the time.
> 
> There is almost no person in Washington who isn't compromised legally, morally, and ethically.  That's why Trump's cabinet changes weekly.  Previous Presidents kept their shitbags - Hi Eric Holder! - and the media covered for them.  This President has no problem jettisoning his shitbags.



Looking at the plea deal Acosta made, it seems like it was all he could get based on the evidence they had at the time. I do think it could've been handled better.  Especially the part where Epstein  was allowed to leave the jail six days a week.


----------



## Midnightrider

vraiblonde said:


> On some level I have sympathy for Acosta.  I have no doubt he was told to make that deal; he didn't do it of his own volition.  But anyone who takes money and sells their humanity, **** them.
> 
> The problem is that when the big guys come after you and tell you to do something sketchy or be destroyed, you really have no choice.  I suppose you can go with "be destroyed" but when you have a family to feed that's a tough decision to make.  Even if he went public, the news media would hush it up and never let us know - we see this all the time.
> 
> There is almost no person in Washington who isn't compromised legally, morally, and ethically.  That's why Trump's cabinet changes weekly.  Previous Presidents kept their shitbags - Hi Eric Holder! - and the media covered for them.  This President has no problem jettisoning his shitbags.


only a trumper could make hiring and then firing Acosta from a cabinet position a good thing.


----------



## This_person

vraiblonde said:


> On some level I have sympathy for Acosta.  I have no doubt he was told to make that deal; he didn't do it of his own volition.  But anyone who takes money and sells their humanity, **** them.
> 
> The problem is that when the big guys come after you and tell you to do something sketchy or be destroyed, you really have no choice.  I suppose you can go with "be destroyed" but when you have a family to feed that's a tough decision to make.  Even if he went public, the news media would hush it up and never let us know - we see this all the time.
> 
> There is almost no person in Washington who isn't compromised legally, morally, and ethically.  That's why Trump's cabinet changes weekly.  Previous Presidents kept their shitbags - Hi Eric Holder! - and the media covered for them.  This President has no problem jettisoning his shitbags.


I emotionally had some sympathy for Acosta, but logically he served at the pleasure of the president, and knew that going in, so his time was never promised in any way to be to stay.

Having a family to feed is not going to end when you're appointed attorney with that kind of rank.  You simply say no to the deal and resign, because you'll have a lot of job offers very quickly.  He either knew what he was doing very well, or (even if he was ordered) he went along with the deal.

What _*actually*_ happened we don't know, but it very much deserves investigation.  His resignation (note, it was announced by the president, not by him - I bet he found out he resigned either at that moment or VERY shortly beforehand) is a good thing for the country.


----------



## vraiblonde

This_person said:


> Having a family to feed is not going to end when you're appointed attorney with that kind of rank.  You simply say no to the deal and resign, because you'll have a lot of job offers very quickly.



Not true.  These mucky muck types all run together and when you piss one off they all blackball you.  Had he refused, he'd be lucky to get a job slinging burgers at Mickey D's.


----------



## Yooper

awpitt said:


> Looks this has been answered.


Thanks for the post.

My beef with Acosta is two-fold. First, the "issue _du jour_" (Epstein and how the case was handled). Too many questions as to why the case proceeded as it did.

But more importantly, his being Secretary of Labor. I am on the side that he was doing Trump no favors (quite the foot dragger) and if there has been any decision I've disagreed with Trump on it was this cabinet position decision. Trump seemed to be really sweet on him and it's hard to figure out why (I have some ideas, but not entertaining conspiracy theories, though).

So glad he's gone, but not because of Epstein; rather, because I had hoped for a more conservatively-oriented Labor Secretary.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## kom526

Kyle said:


> View attachment 138673


Bill Clinton's search history: "Countries with no extradition treaty"


----------



## This_person

Midnightrider said:


> only a trumper could make hiring and then firing Acosta from a cabinet position a good thing.


Or, an honest and intelligent, unbiased person.

You, of course, are neither a Trumper nor an honest and intelligent unbiased person, so you can't find the good in it.

Would you be happier if he stayed?  No, your answer would be that he never should have been hired in the first place.  That may or may not be true, but we have a process whereby people are not solely responsible for decisions like that.  The president nominates someone for such an appointment, and the Senate confirms them.  Several ranking democrats vote to confirm him, just like most republicans.

And, it's not like this was not a known issue at the time: 



So, your attempt at trolling was a failure.  MidnightSpanker, what you’ve just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having read it.


----------



## kom526

Burnthings said:


> Woman accusing Trump of raping her at 13 cancels her plan to go public
> 
> 
> The woman known as Jane Doe pulled out of a Los Angeles press conference where she was expected to reveal her identity, citing death threats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


If she is a Jane Doe how would someone know to send death threats to her?


----------



## Grumpy

Ann Coulter has been ranting about Epstein for 10+ years. 

GET ACOSTA! BUT GET THE RIGHT GUY, TOO


----------



## Burnthings

kom526 said:


> If she is a Jane Doe how would someone know to send death threats to her?


Probably through her lawyers office.


----------



## This_person

kom526 said:


> If she is a Jane Doe how would someone know to send death threats to her?


Ask Smollett


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> I repeat it because you have no more evidence for Trump than Clinton, and your inability to recognize that demonstrates your lack of consistency and bias.
> 
> Unlike you, I do not see things that are not there.
> He made a joke.
> Never happened - he said Epstein likes younger women, just like Trump does.




I have never discussed in public twice  my pedophile friends interest in underage girls be it a joke or not.

If you want to defend that behavior and then in the same sentence condemn someone for flying on the same plane as a pedophile or going to visit his island then you are a hypocrite.


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> I have never discussed in public twice  my pedophile friends interest in underage girls be it a joke or not.



Nor did Trump.   (A) Epstein was not referred to as a "friend", and (B) the women were referred to as women, not underage girls - except in a joke, where any reasonable human being could see it was a joke and the underlying premise was it was women who appeared young.



> If you want to defend that behavior and then in the same sentence condemn someone for flying on the same plane as a pedophile or going to visit his island then you are a hypocrite.



(A)  I've never defended the behavior you described, as it never occurred.
(B)  If you can say a joke is proof of knowledge of pedophile activity, but going to the actual island where the alleged underage sex slaves were repeatedly raped is not a concern, then you are worse than a hypocrite.

So, what is it - are you worse than a hypocrite, or do you condemn Clinton as well?


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> Nor did Trump.   (A) Epstein was not referred to as a "friend", and (B) the women were referred to as women, not underage girls - except in a joke, where any reasonable human being could see it was a joke and the underlying premise was it was women who appeared young.
> 
> 
> 
> (A)  I've never defended the behavior you described, as it never occurred.
> (B)  If you can say a joke is proof of knowledge of pedophile activity, but going to the actual island where the alleged underage sex slaves were repeatedly raped is not a concern, then you are worse than a hypocrite.
> 
> So, what is it - are you worse than a hypocrite, or do you condemn Clinton as well?




You should really just give up.

How many of Trump's remarks will you eventually excuse as jokes or locker room talk ? How much longer will you continue to debase yourself to excuse behavior that is unbecoming of a president much less an average citizen?

How low will you allow Trump to drag you?

Why do you continue to go to bat for a terrible human being?.

You yourself along with many others on here have stated you knew the type of man Trump was and you voted for him anyway.

It's apparent he was aware that his friend was a pedophile and he didnt care or do anything about it until it threatened him.

You have no evidence whatsoever of Clinton having doing anything other than fly on a plane and visit and island something millions of people do daily.


If you want to compare Trumps statement to a comedians then you must also compare Clinton flying on a plane and visiting an island to that of an everyday tourist 


Otherwise you are a HYPOCRITE


----------



## Midnightrider

I epsteins plane a bunch of times means that he raped a bunch of girls, doesn't trump riding on the same plane less times mean the same things, just less often?


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> How many of Trump's remarks will you eventually excuse as jokes or locker room talk ?



So far my record for "excusing" locker room talk is zero, and "recognizing" joke is 1.



> How much longer will you continue to debase yourself to excuse behavior that is unbecoming of a president much less an average citizen?



Since I don't put a president above a citizen, I don't even understand the question.  However, I've yet to excuse bad behavior, so I'm still at "I've not done that yet".



> How low will you allow Trump to drag you?



He's yet to drag me anywhere, so I'm pretty sure the answer to that is "0 inches".



> Why do you continue to go to bat for a terrible human being?.



I'm not in the cult of personality, so I'm not going to bat for ANY human being in this context.  I merely point out facts to you.  You not liking them because they don't fit your emotional needs is not really my issue.



> You yourself along with many others on here have stated you knew the type of man Trump was and you voted for him anyway.



This is true.



> It's apparent he was aware that his friend was a pedophile and he didnt care or do anything about it until it threatened him.



This is simply against the facts.  A guy whose married to a woman 24 years his junior talking about a guy he knew who also liked younger women is not even close to being apparent the other guy was a pedophile.  When it was apparent, he did something concrete and correct about it.

That those facts don't fit your emotional need to hate Trump is really your issue, not mine.



> You have no evidence whatsoever of Clinton having doing anything other than fly on a plane and visit and island something millions of people do daily.



Millions of people do not go to Epstein's island on Epstein's private jet.  Millions of people do not HAVE Secret Service protection, but those that do are not commonly giving them up to go to a private island where sex slaves are raped on a repeated basis.  Your claim lacks all factual basis in it.




> If you want to compare Trumps statement to a comedians then you must also compare Clinton flying on a plane and visiting an island to that of an everyday tourist



If you want to be morally and ethically consistent, if you compare Clinton's flying on a plane to the island to a common tourist activity, you must compare Trump's comments to those likened to a comedian.

Are you morally and ethically consistent?  Do you now treat Trump's comments with less suspicion?  Or, are you worse than a hypocrite?


----------



## Gilligan

BOP said:


> And I made it to page 9 before I put burnthings on ignore.  I think the final straw was his projection about his own child rape fantasies (hopefully no more than that) onto the President.


You too huh. One very sick individual behind that keyboard, for sure.


----------



## This_person

Midnightrider said:


> I epsteins plane a bunch of times means that he raped a bunch of girls, doesn't trump riding on the same plane less times mean the same things, just less often?


No, there's no evidence Trump ever visited the island.  By removing that part of the fact, you are changing the claim in order to fit your narrative instead of being factual and unbiased.

It's good that you're trying, though.  You still have a long way to go, but at least now you seem to be trying.


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> So far my record for "excusing" locker room talk is zero, and "recognizing" joke is 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Since I don't put a president above a citizen, I don't even understand the question.  However, I've yet to excuse bad behavior, so I'm still at "I've not done that yet".
> 
> 
> 
> He's yet to drag me anywhere, so I'm pretty sure the answer to that is "0 inches".
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in the cult of personality, so I'm not going to bat for ANY human being in this context.  I merely point out facts to you.  You not liking them because they don't fit your emotional needs is not really my issue.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true.
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply against the facts.  A guy whose married to a woman 24 years his junior talking about a guy he knew who also liked younger women is not even close to being apparent the other guy was a pedophile.  When it was apparent, he did something concrete and correct about it.
> 
> That those facts don't fit your emotional need to hate Trump is really your issue, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of people do not go to Epstein's island on Epstein's private jet.  Millions of people do not HAVE Secret Service protection, but those that do are not commonly giving them up to go to a private island where sex slaves are raped on a repeated basis.  Your claim lacks all factual basis in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you want to be morally and ethically consistent, if you compare Clinton's flying on a plane to the island to a common tourist activity, you must compare Trump's comments to those likened to a comedian.*
> 
> Are you morally and ethically consistent?  Do you now treat Trump's comments with less suspicion?  Or, are you worse than a hypocrite?




This might win the award for stupidest comment you have typed in the past 24 hours.   Although the list to choose from was long and exhaustive.

You also are spending a ton of time going to bat for someone you aren't going to bat for.


----------



## Gilligan

Sapidus said:


> This might win the award for stupidest comment you have typed in the past 24 hours.   Although the list to choose from was long and exhaustive


Your irony never ceases to amaze.


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> This might win the award for stupidest comment you have typed in the past 24 hours.   Although the list to choose from was long and exhaustive


So, you're worse than a hypocrite, then?

You either treat Trump and Clinton the same (at least, though there's more evidence of Clinton being involved in the sick activity than Trump, I'll give you that they can be treated the same), or, you blame Trump and not Clinton because you can't get out of the cult of personality hating Trump.

You chose the latter.


----------



## Midnightrider

This_person said:


> No, there's no evidence Trump ever visited the island.  By removing that part of the fact, you are changing the claim in order to fit your narrative instead of being factual and unbiased.
> 
> It's good that you're trying, though.  You still have a long way to go, but at least now you seem to be trying.


so clinton only molested girls on the island?

But if there is evidence that trump visited epsteins home we are right back where we started, both guilty, right?


----------



## Auntie Biache'

Those who entertain idiots must go on iggy.  The redundancy is unbearable.


----------



## vraiblonde

"How can you defend the indefensible???   "



Auntie Biache' said:


> Those who entertain idiots must go on iggy.  The redundancy is unbearable.



On some level I suppose I admire TP's tenacity, but honestly - it gets boring fast and there is absolutely nothing to be gained by engaging with morons and their fallacies.


----------



## This_person

Midnightrider said:


> so clinton only molested girls on the island?
> 
> But if there is evidence that trump visited epsteins home we are right back where we started, both guilty, right?


Well, no I don't think we are.  Your point is that of having ANY connection to Epstein connects one to pedophilia.  Taken to the absurd degree, his barber and grocer are also implicated, as is the accountant that writes the check to pay his bills.

There really needs to be a reason to accuse someone of such a heinous crime, doesn't there?

My point to Sappy is that he can't claim Clinton innocent when there is MORE of a reason to find Clinton's actions suspect than Trump's without being hypocritical.  I never claim Clinton is guilty, just that if you're going to accuse Trump, you NEED to accuse Clinton as well.

I did this knowing full well that Sappy is too far gone on "everything a democrat does is good, everything a republican - ESPECIALLY Trump does is bad" so I'm trying to drill into him with facts that he's a horrific hypocrite and needs to back off from the cult of personality and party and look at things in an unbiased manner.  He's failed miserably to even try, but I was hoping to help him out.

I despise Mr. Clinton for his China actions (that clearly harmed the United States), his giving nukes to North Korea, and many other things.  But, I would never actively say he's a pedophile without some kind of reasonable investigation.

The same is true for Trump.  I hate that he's signed the budgets he's signed (that clearly are harmful to the United States) and several of the things I thought he would work on (like constitutional carry federally) that he's done jack squat on.  But, it's idiotic to accuse him of being a pedophile for having an association with a guy - especially when he went to the police about that guy.


----------



## This_person

vraiblonde said:


> On some level I suppose I admire TP's tenacity, but honestly - it gets boring fast and there is absolutely nothing to be gained by engaging with morons and their fallacies.



I find the lies beyond offensive, and defend truth as long as I can stomach it.


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> So, you're worse than a hypocrite, then?
> 
> You either treat Trump and Clinton the same (at least, though there's more evidence of Clinton being involved in the sick activity than Trump, I'll give you that they can be treated the same), or, you blame Trump and not Clinton because you can't get out of the cult of personality hating Trump.
> 
> You chose the latter.




Do you mean riding on a  plane and visiting an island?   Is that your evidence?

Just like its obvious the Clintons had Seth Rich killed and its obvious they run a child sex ring out of a pizza place basement despite the restaurant not having a basement?

The things that you claim as evidence are quite bizarre.

The things that you dismiss ( i mistook the female guests in the pool for children when discussing a known pedophile ) are quite telling


----------



## Kyle

This_person said:


> I find the lies beyond offensive, and defend truth as long as I can stomach it.


Even Job would have given up on this leftist flotsam.


----------



## vraiblonde

This_person said:


> I find the lies beyond offensive, and defend truth as long as I can stomach it.



I appreciate your effort.


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> Do you mean riding on a  plane and visiting an island?   Is that your evidence?



"an island"?  like, where children are sexually enslaved by the guy who owns the island, and raped by his guest, and being a guest on that island?

Yeah, that's what I mean.



> The things that you dismiss ( i mistook the female guests in the pool for children when discussing a known pedophile ) are quite telling


He wasn't a known pedophile (to Trump) at that time.


----------



## This_person

Kyle said:


> Even Job would have given up on this leftist flotsam.


Job was a wuss.


----------



## AnthonyJames




----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> "an island"?  like, where children are sexually enslaved by the guy who owns the island, and raped by his guest, and being a guest on that island?
> 
> Yeah, that's what I mean.
> 
> 
> He wasn't a known pedophile (to Trump) at that time.




I've visited alcatraz where all sorts of horrible things have happened    I"ve visited Robben island.

That doesnt make me a criminal.

Again you have absolutely no evidence of Clinton doing anything untoward yet you automatically assume the worst.

Trump said" the girls Epstein is interested in are so young i mistook them for neighborhood children" and in the same breath deny that he had any idea his friend was a pedophile


----------



## Midnightrider

This_person said:


> *Well, no I don't think we are. * Your point is that of having ANY connection to Epstein connects one to pedophilia.  Taken to the absurd degree, his barber and grocer are also implicated, as is the accountant that writes the check to pay his bills.
> 
> There really needs to be a reason to accuse someone of such a heinous crime, doesn't there?
> 
> My point to Sappy is that he can't claim Clinton innocent when there is MORE of a reason to find Clinton's actions suspect than Trump's without being hypocritical.  I never claim Clinton is guilty, just that if you're going to accuse Trump, you NEED to accuse Clinton as well.
> 
> I did this knowing full well that Sappy is too far gone on "*everything a democrat does is good, everything a republican - ESPECIALLY Trump does is bad" *so I'm trying to drill into him with facts that he's a horrific hypocrite and needs to back off from the cult of personality and party and look at things in an unbiased manner.  He's failed miserably to even try, but I was hoping to help him out.
> 
> I despise Mr. Clinton for his China actions (that clearly harmed the United States), his giving nukes to North Korea, and many other things.  But, I would never actively say he's a pedophile without some kind of reasonable investigation.
> 
> The same is true for Trump.  I hate that he's signed the budgets he's signed (that clearly are harmful to the United States) and several of the things I thought he would work on (like constitutional carry federally) that he's done jack squat on.  But, it's idiotic to accuse him of being a pedophile for having an association with a guy - especially when he went to the police about that guy.


It’s funny that you claim you are just being a counter to sappy when you are refusing to admit that if X is evidence against one than it must also be evidence against the other.
Not to mention, most of the posters here are saying Clinton is guilty by his association and you haven’t taken any of them to task.


----------



## Sapidus

Midnightrider said:


> It’s funny that you claim you are just being a counter to sappy when you are refusing to admit that if X is evidence against one than it must also be evidence against the other.
> Not to mention, most of the posters here are saying Clinton is guilty by his association and you haven’t taken any of them to task.




He is ethically and morally inconsistent and has been brainwashed by the Russians and FOX News into thinking the Clintons are lizard people who rape children and murder interns while Trump is a  god fearing christian who is an honest business man and very stable genius.

It's sad how far these people have sunk throwing their lot in with a con man


----------



## Sapidus

Sapidus said:


> I've visited alcatraz where all sorts of horrible things have happened    I"ve visited Robben island.
> 
> That doesnt make me a criminal.
> 
> Again you have absolutely no evidence of Clinton doing anything untoward yet you automatically assume the worst.
> 
> Trump said" the girls Epstein is interested in are so young i mistook them for neighborhood children" and in the same breath you deny that he had any idea his friend was a pedophile


----------



## Gilligan

Sapidus said:


> Do you mean riding on a  plane and visiting an island?



Dozens of times ...27 times on the airplane alone.  Do run along, moron..your stupidity is beyond tedious and you have zero skill at debating any subject. You are a complete loser...plain and simply...and permanently.


----------



## BOP

Midnightrider said:


> only a trumper could make hiring and then firing Acosta from a cabinet position a good thing.


I'd bet money that your momma used to drop you on your head, just to watch you bounce.  There's no other explanation that makes sense.


----------



## This_person

Midnightrider said:


> It’s funny that you claim you are just being a counter to sappy when you are refusing to admit that if X is evidence against one than it must also be evidence against the other.



I'm not refusing to admit it.  I'm saying it's got to be one way or the other.

If you look at the evidence of Guy A saying Guy B likes young women, and think that means Guy A acknowledges Guy B is a pedophile, you're an idiot (not you personally, speaking in generalities here).

If you think being on the island as a guest without protection where kids are sex slaves and being raped is reason to assume the guest is a pedophile, you're an idiot - BUT, that's a lot more reason to investigate, because it doesn't *prove* the connection, but it's far more suspect.

I would not claim Clinton or Trump are pedophiles based on the evidence shown.  But, I would investigate Clinton, and probably wouldn't investigate Trump.  At the very least, I would look at Trump's record of going to the police over Epstein when Trump had reason to believe Epstein was a pedophile and sexual predator, and really think his involvement in a sex ring is highly unlikely.

Then, I'd look at Clinton actually being on the suspect island, donations to the foundation, giving up SS protection, etc., and say, "this is a person of interest."

Having their names in little black books is damning to both.

There are other things damning to both, and other things assisting both.

Sappy can't see that.  Sappy loves the Clintons.  So, Sappy can't acknowledge that there is evidence for and against both.  Sappy can only say Trump is clearly a pedophile, and Clinton is just a guy who knew a guy.

That's stupid, and that's hypocritical.  But, that's Sappy.

As for others, I can only take on so much bullshit at a time.  When I went after Hijinx for "jungle fever", I didn't touch Sappy's stupid comments.  I'm only one man, and can only do so much.


----------



## Yooper

Perhaps another angle in the larger story...?









						Bill Clinton pictured with social fixer at Chelsea's wedding
					

This is the society fixer alleged to have helped find underage girls for pedophile billionaire Jeffrey Epstein - helping Bill Clinton celebrate his daughter's marriage.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Don't let the article title fool you; this story will be fly paper to folks of all (political) persuasions. As far as the article's title, my point is to wonder if Clinton's statement of completely cutting ties with Epstein can hold up.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> I've visited alcatraz where all sorts of horrible things have happened    I"ve visited Robben island.
> 
> That doesnt make me a criminal.
> 
> Again you have absolutely no evidence of Clinton doing anything untoward yet you automatically assume the worst.
> 
> Trump said" the girls Epstein is interested in are so young i mistook them for neighborhood children" and in the same breath deny that he had any idea his friend was a pedophile


I don't assume the worst, that's not what Trump said, and I deny nothing.

There's damning evidence for both.  There's helpful evidence to both.

Taken in totality, I find it highly unlikely Trump is in any way involved in a pedophile sex trafficking ring.  Taken in totality, I would investigate Clinton.  That is not to say that if they wanted to investigate Trump that I would object - indeed, I would have no problem with it.  But, if I were to figure out how to spend the investigator's time wisely, I wouldn't choose the guy who turned Epstein into the police previously; I'd choose (among the many) the guys who went to the island to investigate.

Doesn't that just make common sense?


----------



## This_person

Yooper said:


> Perhaps another angle in the larger story...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton pictured with social fixer at Chelsea's wedding
> 
> 
> This is the society fixer alleged to have helped find underage girls for pedophile billionaire Jeffrey Epstein - helping Bill Clinton celebrate his daughter's marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the article title fool you; this story will be fly paper to folks of all (political) persuasions. As far as the article's title, my point is to wonder if Clinton's statement of completely cutting ties with Epstein can hold up.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


This story is going to be so full of angles as to be unrecognizable in a very short period of time.

Then people won't be able to tell fact from fiction, and go back to caring whether Kanye and Kim are happy as a couple, because they can understand that topic.


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> I don't assume the worst, that's not what Trump said, and I deny nothing.
> 
> There's damning evidence for both.  There's helpful evidence to both.
> 
> Taken in totality, I find it highly unlikely Trump is in any way involved in a pedophile sex trafficking ring.  Taken in totality, I would investigate Clinton.  That is not to say that if they wanted to investigate Trump that I would object - indeed, I would have no problem with it.  But, if I were to figure out how to spend the investigator's time wisely, I wouldn't choose the guy who turned Epstein into the police previously; I'd choose (among the many) the guys who went to the island to investigate.
> 
> Doesn't that just make common sense?




There is no damning evidence for Trump other then flying on a plane and visiting an island.

Trump said in his own words " the girls were so young i thought they were children"

You are ascribing them equal weight where any person with half a brain would describe Trumps statement as damning and indicative of his knowledge of his terrific guy friends pedophilia.

Again, for someone not defending Trump you are doing a lot of defending of Trump and his admission that his friend is a pedophile.  


We also have sworn statements that Trump and Epstein repeatedly raped a 13 year old but hey let's investigate Bill because you think it makes more sense.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## PrchJrkr

Jesus, sappy has really flipped out. I think it's time to break out a straight jacket and some shock therapy.


----------



## GURPS

Sapidus said:


> Why do you continue to go to bat for a terrible human being?.



That is YOUR Emotional Response to someone you are politically opposed ti



Sapidus said:


> You yourself along with many others on here have stated you knew the type of man Trump was and you voted for him anyway.



Yeah So What ......




Sapidus said:


> * It's apparent *he was aware that his friend was a pedophile and he didnt care or do anything about it until it threatened him.



Prove it


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> There is no damning evidence for Trump other then flying on a plane and visiting an island.
> 
> Trump said in his own words " the girls were so young i thought they were children"
> 
> You are ascribing them equal weight where any person with half a brain would describe Trumps statement as damning and indicative of his knowledge of his terrific guy friends pedophilia.
> 
> Again, for someone not defending Trump you are doing a lot of defending of Trump and his admission that his friend is a pedophile.
> 
> 
> We also have sworn statements that Trump and Epstein repeatedly raped a 13 year old but hey let's investigate Bill because you think it makes more sense.


I take my comment about Job back.


----------



## GURPS

Sapidus said:


> He is ethically and morally inconsistent and has been brainwashed by the Russians and FOX News



Fantasy, Supposition, Innuendo and ASSUMPTION



Sapidus said:


> into thinking the Clintons are lizard people who rape children and murder interns while Trump is a god fearing christian who is an honest business man and very stable genius.



WTF are you talking about



Sapidus said:


> It's sad how far these people have sunk throwing their lot in with a con man



Ad Hominem

You attacked your opponent's character or personal traits in an attempt to undermine their argument.


----------



## Yooper

PrchJrkr said:


> Jesus, sappy....


Personally & FWIW, I don't find Him sappy at all.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## PrchJrkr

Yooper, I was appealing to the Lord for some divine intervention. The fella definitely needs some help!


----------



## Yooper

PrchJrkr said:


> Yooper, I was appealing to the Lord for some divine intervention. The fella definitely needs some help!


Nicely done!  



--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## stgislander

PrchJrkr said:


> Yooper, I was appealing to the Lord for some divine intervention. The fella definitely needs some help!


I think a good smiting is more inline.


----------



## officeguy

Interesting. The connection between Clinton and the pedophile was Douglas Band, a man who featured prominently in the leaked Podesta emails. This is getting better by the day.


----------



## Kyle

Sapidus said:


> I have never discussed in public twice  my pedophile friends interest in underage girls be it a joke or not.


... And now you have.

Sad that you have those kinds of friends... Bear in mind, you are judged by the company you keep.


----------



## officeguy

Trump also joked that he could shoot someone on 5th Ave and get away with it. That doesn't make him a murderer.


----------



## Sapidus

officeguy said:


> Trump also joked that he could shoot someone on 5th Ave and get away with it. That doesn't make him a murderer.




That also wasn’t a joke.   Considering all the rest of the crap you idiots have forgiven him for already it was a statement of fact. 

Remember that big beautiful wall Mexico was going to pay for that he was going to break ground on on day one?


----------



## Yooper

The mind reading going on here in this thread and in so many others is mind-boggling.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Gilligan

Sapidus said:


> That also wasn’t a joke.


  My gawd you are hilariously stupid.


----------



## GURPS

Sapidus said:


> Considering all the rest of the crap you idiots


 
Anyone or Anything that does not conform to YOUR World View is Either Ignorant, Uneducated or Selfish 


Ad Hominem

You attacked your opponent's character or personal traits in an attempt to undermine their argument.


----------



## officeguy

Sapidus said:


> That also wasn’t a joke.   Considering all the rest of the crap you idiots have forgiven him for already it was a statement of fact.



You are truly insane !


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Sapidus

Yooper said:


> View attachment 138823
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)




So you find this amusing but Trump in his own words mistaking Epstein’s females guests for children doesn’t phase you.  

That is the definition of hypocrisy


----------



## GURPS

Sapidus said:


> That is the definition of hypocrisy




ONLY in YOUR Mind


----------



## Sapidus

GURPS said:


> ONLY in YOUR Mind



Ask your mom to show you where the dictionary is and look up hypocrisy


----------



## GURPS

Sapidus said:


> Ask your mom to show you where the dictionary is and look up hypocrisy




Was there a point you were attempting to make, besides Ad Hominem Attacks


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> I smell bacon.  Liberty bacon


Yeah no... that's not Bacon.  One of the other butthurts maybe, but not Bacon.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Yeah no... that's not Bacon.  One of the other butthurts maybe, but not Bacon.


They sorta blend together...the stench gets combined.


----------



## GURPS

stgislander said:


> Yeah no... that's not Bacon. One of the other butthurts maybe, but not Bacon.



Yeah Ol' Bacon has a particular Style the insults and go die ole white folks fits The Boss / phreddyp / Salmon / Blue Cubed / Salvador


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> So you find this amusing but Trump in his own words mistaking Epstein’s females guests for children doesn’t phase you.
> 
> That is the definition of hypocrisy


When you treat both the same, you might make sense. 

When you treat a guy who reports a sex assault perp to the police as more deserving of skepticism than the guy who ditched Secret Service agents to visit the actual place of the crime, you're despicable.


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> Yeah Ol' Bacon has a particular Style the insults and go die ole white folks fits The Boss / phreddyp / Salmon / Blue Cubed / Salvador


I'm thinking Bacon HAS the ability to make a cogent argument.  The others operate on 100% emotion.


----------



## Hank

Two wild & crazzzzzyyyy guys!!! Trump looks so coked out...


----------



## This_person

Hank said:


> Two wild & crazzzzzyyyy guys!!! Trump looks so coked out...


Of course you know that after this was taken, when Trump found out about Epstein's illegal proclivities, he banned Epstein for life from his club and went to the police about Epstein, right?

Kinda takes pretty much all of the sting out of the video, don't you think?


----------



## Hank

This_person said:


> Of course you know that after this was taken, when Trump found out about Epstein's illegal proclivities, he banned Epstein for life from his club and went to the police about Epstein, right?
> 
> Kinda takes pretty much all of the sting out of the video, don't you think?



So...


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> Two wild & crazzzzzyyyy guys!!! Trump looks so coked out...



Yeah yeah....

Note that there was tons of contemporary coverage of Bill Clinton's buddy pal friendship with Epstein....right up until the moment Epstein got arrested.  Now all of a sudden they're all digging out ancient clips of Trump.


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> So...



So so suck your toe


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> Yeah yeah....
> 
> Note that there was tons of contemporary coverage of Bill Clinton's buddy pal friendship with Epstein....right up until the moment Epstein got arrested.  Now all of a sudden they're all digging out ancient clips of Trump.



Great! Who cares. If it was Clinton, I would post the same vid... Two skeevy coked out dudes checking out young hot chicks!


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> Great! Who cares. If it was Clinton, I would post the same vid... Two skeevy coked out dudes checking out young hot chicks!



If Trump were a drug user, don't you think the media would have latched onto that by now?


----------



## This_person

Hank said:


> So...


So....Kinda takes pretty much all of the sting out of the video, don't you think?


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> If Trump were a drug user, don't you think the media would have latched onto that by now?



Honey.... Just saying what it looks like... Calm down. Your Daddy may not be a cokehead, but guarantee he has probably dabbled.


----------



## Hank

This_person said:


> So....Kinda takes pretty much all of the sting out of the video, don't you think?



Maybe no sting, but quite amusing... Trump has them dance moves, Boy!!!


----------



## This_person

Hank said:


> Maybe no sting, but quite amusing... Trump has them dance moves, Boy!!!


Whatever floats your boat, I guess.


----------



## Hank

This_person said:


> Whatever floats your boat, I guess.



Yup...


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> Honey.... Just saying what it looks like... Calm down. Your Daddy may not be a cokehead, but guarantee he has probably dabbled.



Oh please, you are so stupid.  Isn't there enough for you to bitch about Trump that you don't have to make stuff up?  You're worse than freaking Brian Stelter.


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> Oh please, you are so stupid.  Isn't there enough for you to bitch about Trump that you don't have to make stuff up?  You're worse than freaking Brian Stelter.



I like party Trump! He's a wild and crazzzzzy guy!


----------



## Toxick

vraiblonde said:


> You're worse than freaking Brian Stelter.





Whoa! Whoa! WHOA!




That was low.


----------



## Hijinx

Did Epstein even own an Island way back them?


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> Another lying Trump accuser:





*Alva Johnson Drops Lawsuit Against Trump for Kissing Her on the Cheek*


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Alva Johnson Drops Lawsuit Against Trump for Kissing Her on the Cheek*


Dollar signs popped into her head.
Visions of Cash.


----------



## kwillia

Another elite held accountable...









						Seagram’s heir sentenced to prison in branded sex slave case
					

A wealthy benefactor of Keith Raniere, the disgraced leader of a self-improvement group in upstate New York convicted of turning women into sex slaves who were branded with his initials, was sentenced Wednesday to almost seven years in prison in the federal conspiracy case.




					www.foxnews.com


----------

